# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2009



## Henrique (1 Mai 2009 às 00:10)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro.









*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mai 2009 às 10:22)

Bom dia! Vamos então dar início ao mês de Maio. Começa com um dia agradável, 14º de temperatura, céu limpo, é pena o vento noroeste a soprar já moderado...


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2009 às 11:04)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *8,0ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,1ºC*

Aproveitem agora estes dias de verdadeiro Verão


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2009 às 13:26)

A Temperatura já atingiu os 18,0ºC.
No entanto, em 10 minutos desceu para os _16,5ºC_.
E agora, sobe muito lentamente *16,9ºC*

Provavelmente mudança da direcção do vento.
A pouco o vento soprava de _NE_ e agora sopra de _NW_.


----------



## Costa (1 Mai 2009 às 15:00)

Só um pequeno aparte.

Ali no mapa do 1º post o concelho da Trofa ainda está anexado por Santo Tirso. Corrigir isso se faz favor.


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2009 às 18:02)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *18,5ºC*

Na praia, a Nortada faz-se sentir moderada a forte.
Cá em cima, não tão forte mas moderada.

Temperatura Actual: *17,2ºC*



Costa disse:


> Só um pequeno aparte.
> 
> Ali no mapa do 1º post o concelho da Trofa ainda está anexado por Santo Tirso. *Corrigir* isso se faz favor.



Já agora, só um aparte.
Podia tentar ser mais educado.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mai 2009 às 21:42)

Ena...um geógrafo por aqui! Até reparou que a Trofa já é concelho
Tens um olhar perspicaz. Mas tens razão pois de facto já faz parte dos mapas - é pena em que nem todos os mapas isso aconteça - a Trofa já merecia isto há muitos anos pois tem uma identidade  muito própria

Em relação ao tempo:
- Céu limpo
- vento de nordeste moderado de manhã\ início da tarde - depois para noroeste (agora à noite desapareceu!)
- Tmin: 2,0ºC
- Tmáx: 20,5ºC
- Tactual: 12,5ºC
Enfim um verdadeiro dia de primavera


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2009 às 22:52)

_Extremos do dia 01.Maio.2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *18,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *12,3ºC*

Lá para as 2h-3h o Vento rodará para Este que fará com que as temperaturas subam.


----------



## Costa (2 Mai 2009 às 00:15)

João Soares disse:


> A Temperatura Máxima foi de *18,5ºC*
> 
> Na praia, a Nortada faz-se sentir moderada a forte.
> Cá em cima, não tão forte mas moderada.
> ...



Fui mal educado?


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2009 às 01:39)

Costa disse:


> Fui mal educado?



Não, de modo algum Costa. Obrigado pela indicação; os moderadores agradecem a chamada de atenção. Como se trata de trabalho feito apenas por voluntários, a situação será reparada logo que haja disponibilidade. 

Saudações.


----------



## Veterano (2 Mai 2009 às 08:35)

Bom dia! Só queria informar que está um sol radioso, vento fraco de leste, vai estar um dia radioso, esperemos que a nortada não apareça muito forte...


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2009 às 10:58)

Escalada da temperatura em Lamas de Mouro.
Vertiginosa.


----------



## João Soares (2 Mai 2009 às 11:44)

A Temperatura Mínima foi "altinha" tendo registado *13,3ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado de E

A Temperatura vai subindo, subindo, subindo muito lentamente.
Temperatura Actual: *20,4ºC*


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2009 às 11:50)

Costa disse:


> Só um pequeno aparte.
> Ali no mapa do 1º post o concelho da Trofa ainda está anexado por Santo Tirso. Corrigir isso se faz favor.



Bom olho. O seu a seu dono. Já foi corrigido no mapa no norte, nos outros será quando houver maior disponibilidade. Obrigado pela correcção.

Já agora, o erro veio do mapa original que está no site da própria Associação Nacional de Municípios Portugueses. No mapa nacional que eles tem no site também não tem a separação, apenas no mapa de pormenor.






http://www.anmp.pt/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=67&Itemid=58


----------



## Veterano (2 Mai 2009 às 11:52)

O vento leste está a amainar, devendo passar a noroeste lá para a tarde.
  Temperatura nos 21,5º, ainda vai subir. Na praia, ondas espectaculares, bem formadas, surf à maneira...


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 14:33)

Min: 15,1ºC

Actual: 27,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Mai 2009 às 14:44)

A Máxima foi de *22,4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NW

Temperatura Actual: *21,6ºC*


----------



## vegastar (2 Mai 2009 às 15:06)

Vince disse:


> Bom olho. O seu a seu dono. Já foi corrigido no mapa no norte, nos outros será quando houver maior disponibilidade. Obrigado pela correcção.
> Já agora, o erro veio do mapa original que está no site da própria Associação Nacional de Municípios Portugueses. No mapa nacional que eles tem no site também não tem a separação, apenas no mapa de pormenor.




Como Trofense agradeço pela correcção. De facto o nosso colega Costa tem bom olho pois nem eu dei pela erro no mapa. Afinal já passaram 10 anos, não era suposto que um mapa vindo da ANMP tivesse um erro desses. É incrível como um trabalho feito por voluntários em algumas horas corrige um erro num mapa, mas o site da ANMP (feito por profissionais pagos) deve ter este erro há anos. De facto quem corre por gosto não cansa.

Sobre o tempo, hoje não posso dizer muito pois o meu sensor exterior morreu (talvez por falta de pilhas). Só posso dizer que está uma temperatura muito agradável e vento fraco. A pressão anda pelos 1022mb.


----------



## João Soares (2 Mai 2009 às 17:51)

João Soares disse:


> A Máxima foi de _22,4ºC_



Afinal, a Temperatura ainda subiu..
Até as 16h35, onde registei uma máxima de *22,6ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de *NW*

Temperatura Actual: *21,7ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 18:56)

Dia de Verão, máxima de 28,5ºC, porém ainda longe da máxima do ano registada em Março.

Temp. actual: 21,7ºC


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 19:22)

liguei para a estação de P.Rubras, parece que aquilo avariou mesmo. Portanto, apenas a REUMA de Massarelos na Foz registou a temperatura max/min de hoje.


----------



## João Soares (2 Mai 2009 às 19:29)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 19:33)

Reuma (Massarelos) 

Max: 27,5ºC (aprox)
Min: 13,0ºC (aprox)

João, consegues encontrar no IM


----------



## João Soares (2 Mai 2009 às 20:07)

Skizzo disse:


> Reuma (Massarelos)
> 
> Max: 27,5ºC (aprox)
> Min: 13,0ºC (aprox)
> ...









-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nestes dois gráficos da semana passada de uma EMA e de uma RUEMA.
Como foi dias de chuva e vento a diferença é menor. Mas em dias como hoje de céu limpo as RUEMA's costuma ter temperaturas superiores a 5ºC(em média) que as EMA's. O que é uma diferença abismal.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco de *NW*.

Temperatura Actual: *18,6ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 20:13)

já registei várias vezes mais 9ºC que a EMA, e penso que a REUMA do Bonfim (a mais perto da minha zona) também. Nunca na vida o Porto pode ter uma EMA no concelho, porque todo o concelho é completamente urbanizado, por isso será sempre considerada uma REUMA. Mas lá está, nunca uma EMA vai reflectir a temperatura da cidade, que mesmo duma zona para a outra (Bonfim por exemplo vs Foz do Douro) pode ter diferenças enormes, quanto mais entre uma zona quente da cidade vs uma EMA.


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 20:19)

Olha um exemplo "clássico" que registei num dia quente, dia 4 Setembro 2007.

P.Rubras





Bonfim





É claro que registei uma temperatura muito mais semelhante à do Bonfim visto ser a minha zona, do que P.R, tive 40,6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 20:21)

Mais uma vez afirmo que as RUEMA têm outros objectivos e não podem, de forma alguma, ser comparadas com as EMA nem sequer ser substituídas por estas, quando não há dados providenciados pelas EMA.
Não se encontram instaladas sobre solo coberto de relva, que evita o sobreaquecimento do ar acima desse solo, por efeito da sua proximidade e reflecção da radiação, e não cumprem uma série de outros critérios que as possam colocar num plano de igualdade em relação às EMA.
O solo tem outras características, as estações não estão tão expostas à circulação do ar, tudo isto para «recriar» e dar uma ideia das temperaturas medidas dentro de um local urbanizado, pois é mesmo esse o objectivo.
Estas estações não constam nos relatórios mensais precisamente por isso, porque seria uma grande asneira e falta de bom senso comparar valores da baixa de Lisboa com valores medidos na Amareleja, porque o suposto calor da primeira é apenas artificial e deve-se ao elevado urbanismo do local, muito por culpa da localização da RUEMA em causa, que apenas tem o objectivo de representar o calor resultante de todas as infraestraturas urbanas em coexistência naquele mesmo local.
Assim, apenas as EMA cumprem certos critérios que fazem com que possam ser comparadas com outras EMA, pois a instalação deve cumprir o mesmo método em todas, colocando-as a um nível em que podem ser comparadas.
Assim, dá-se apenas importância ao verdadeiro potencial de calor de um local, o calor «real» e não ao calor gerado pelo efeito urbano, pois as EMA encontram-se instaladas em locais protegidos, normalmente em planos um pouco elevados e bastante ajardinados, onde não é possível a construção de edifícios por questões meteorológicas, de modo a dar um seguimento devido às medições efectuadas pelas estações meteorológicas, para que seja levada a cabo uma monitorização do clima ao longo do tempo, sem que haja alterações no local.


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 20:27)

Ninguém disse o contrário, mas a temperatura sentida na cidade não deixa de ser aquela registada pelas REUMAS, "real" ou não. Vivemos em zonas ultra urbanizadas, temos de lidar com o sobreaquecimento natural dos locais. Quem visita a cidade do Porto lida com as temperaturas registadas pelas REUMAs, e não pela temperatura dada na EMA. Nunca a temperatura de P.Rubras reflecte a temperatura de qualquer zona da cidade, e não é só por estar a uns 15km desta e junto ao mar.

Mas penso que já tinhamos discutido este assunto antes.


----------



## Veterano (2 Mai 2009 às 21:03)

Um pouco à margem desta discussão, o facto é que esteve um dia agradável, o máximo que registei de temperatura foi cerca de 25º, mas passei a maior parte do dia na Madalena.

 Será nesta simpática aldeia a sul do Porto, perto de Canidelo, onde milita o João, que vejo hipóteses de instalar num futuro próximo a minha estação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 21:08)

Veterano disse:


> Será nesta simpática aldeia a sul do Porto, perto de Canidelo, onde milita o João, que vejo hipóteses de instalar num futuro próximo a minha estação.



Excelente notícia, *Veterano* ! 

Espero ansiosamente a instalação dessa estação meteorológica.


----------



## João Soares (2 Mai 2009 às 21:11)

Veterano disse:


> Um pouco à margem desta discussão, o facto é que esteve um dia agradável, o máximo que registei de temperatura foi cerca de 25º, mas passei a maior parte do dia na *Madalena.*



Ontem, tive por lá numas corridinhas 

Bastante agradável se não fosse o vento moderado a forte que se fez sentir ontem. 

Pela freguesia mais a Norte da Madalena (Canidelo) o céu encontra-se limpo e vento fraco de *NW*.

A Temperatura vai descendo *16,0ºC*


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2009 às 21:20)

Penso que ambos tem razão. Eu também concordo (e provavelmente o Daniel também) com o Skizzo de que as estações servem para medir a temperatura desse local, e se há efeito de ilha de calor urbano as pessoas sentem-no e a informação que lhes interessa é essa, e provavelmente a RUEMA numa qualquer rua quente a estorricar ao sol está mais próxima do calor que as pessoas sentem do que uma qualquer EMA arejada e muito afastada nos subúrbios. Dependerá certamente da localização de umas e outras, cada caso é um caso.

Mas Skizzo, o Daniel também tem razão num sentido que talvez não tenhas compreendido bem, o que se passa é que as RUEMA geralmente não tem condições perfeitas de instalação e medem portanto a temperatura de forma deficiente. Medir temperaturas de forma perfeita é uma coisa muito difícil e o que o Daniel está a tentar dizer é que com ou sem ilha de calor urbano as temperaturas podem estar um pouco inflacionadas por deficiência de medição. Não é o calor urbano que está em causa (ninguém duvida da existência dele) mas sim o rigor da medição desse calor. Repara que o próprio IM raramente refere nos seus relatórios extremos obtidos em RUEMA, é porque de alguma forma não confia muito neles. São sempre úteis, mas como orientação provavelmente.


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 21:22)

Veterano vais-me abandonar?  Não vivemos perto, mas ao menos estavas no Porto. Acho que vou ser o único a registar temperaturas no Porto 

Temp: 19,8ºC


----------



## Veterano (2 Mai 2009 às 21:37)

Skizzo disse:


> Veterano vais-me abandonar?  Não vivemos perto, mas ao menos estavas no Porto. Acho que vou ser o único a registar temperaturas no Porto
> 
> Temp: 19,8ºC



  Calma lá, não disse que ia sair do Porto. No Porto, vivo num 3º andar, sem hipóteses de montar uma estação, mas claro que vou continuar a reportar alguma coisa do Aviz, mesmo junto ao belo Parque da Cidade!

  Isto da Madalena, trata-se de um projecto mais ambicioso, espaço e condições não faltam para montar uma bela estação, a funcionar de forma remota, será isso possível?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 21:41)

Veterano disse:


> Isto da Madalena, trata-se de um projecto mais ambicioso, espaço e condições não faltam para montar uma bela estação, a funcionar de forma remota, será isso possível?



Claro que é.
Até a minha está a funcionar de forma remota.
Quando me ausento, ela continua a funcionar, transmitindo para a Internet, sem precisar de um comutador ligado.
É apenas necessário ter uma conexão permanente à Internet e um acessório que ligue a estação ao router e permita a transmissão dos dados para a Internet.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 21:47)

Vince disse:


> Medir temperaturas de forma perfeita é uma coisa muito difícil e o que o Daniel está a tentar dizer é que com ou sem ilha de calor urbano as temperaturas podem estar um pouco inflacionadas por deficiência de medição. Não é o calor urbano que está em causa (ninguém duvida da existência dele) mas sim o rigor da medição desse calor. Repara que o próprio IM raramente refere nos seus relatórios extremos obtidos em RUEMA, é porque de alguma forma não confia muito neles. São sempre úteis, mas como orientação provavelmente.



Precisamente.
Porque eu não duvido da existência de ilhas de calor e nem está em causa o rigor das medições.
A própria localização fala por si e apenas as EMA entram nos relatórios mensais, pois por muito representativas de determinados locais que as RUEMA sejam, apenas representam aquele exacto sítio e para mais nada servem.
Os dados que providenciam nada valem em termos climatológicos, absolutamente nada, pois apenas observam a temperatura resultante do comportamento das ilhas de calor urbanas e não o potencial de calor real do local geográfico em si.


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 21:51)

Veterano disse:


> Calma lá, não disse que ia sair do Porto. No Porto, vivo num 3º andar, sem hipóteses de montar uma estação, mas claro que vou continuar a reportar alguma coisa do Aviz, mesmo junto ao belo Parque da Cidade!
> 
> Isto da Madalena, trata-se de um projecto mais ambicioso, espaço e condições não faltam para montar uma bela estação, a funcionar de forma remota, será isso possível?



Ah, acho bem 

Fico à espera dessa nova estação. Provavelmente irás ter temperaturas muito semelhantes às do João


----------



## Veterano (2 Mai 2009 às 21:59)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Claro que é.
> Até a minha está a funcionar de forma remota.
> Quando me ausento, ela continua a funcionar, transmitindo para a Internet, sem precisar de um *comutador* ligado.
> É apenas necessário ter uma conexão permanente à Internet e um acessório que ligue a estação ao router e permita a transmissão dos dados para a Internet.



 O problema, Daniel, é que se trata de uma quinta onde no dia-a-dia não mora ninguém. Só costumo lá ir aos fins-de-semana. Por acaso existe um computador instalado, sendo possível ligá-lo à internet. 

 A estação não necessita de um apoio quotidiano, pode passar alguns dias sem manutenção? 

   P.S. Em cima será que te referias a um computador em vez de a um comutador?


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 22:00)

ah e uma outra coisa, não é só comparar REUMA's com EMA's. Tenho a certeza se a EMA do Porto em P.Rubras passase para algum local longe da urbanização em Gondomar por exemplo, as temperaturas seriam muito diferentes na mesma. Depende da zona, mas ambas podiam reportar para o IM e mostrar um pouco a variedade das temperaturas em redor ao Porto, para dados mais realisticos e completos.

Uma coisa que não percebo é como é que a EMA de Aveiro não é REUMA. Está a transmitir da universidade, na própria cidade de Aveiro. Quanto às outras EMA's não sei porque não conheço.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 22:02)

Veterano disse:


> O problema, Daniel, é que se trata de uma quinta onde no dia-a-dia não mora ninguém. Só costumo lá ir aos fins-de-semana. Por acaso existe um computador instalado, sendo possível ligá-lo à internet.
> 
> A estação não necessita de um apoio quotidiano, pode passar alguns dias sem manutenção?
> 
> P.S. Em cima será que te referias a um computador em vez de a um comutador?



Pode, perfeitamente.
Desde que a conexão à Internet nunca se desligue, ela trabalha 24h por dia, todos os dias.

---

Sim, quis dizer computador.


----------



## Veterano (2 Mai 2009 às 22:09)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Pode, perfeitamente.
> Desde que a conexão à Internet nunca se desligue, ela trabalha 24h por dia, todos os dias.
> 
> Sim, quis dizer computador.




 Obrigado Daniel. Agora só preciso de um aconselhamento sobre que estação comprar, coisa um pouco melhor que as do LIDL, não desfazendo, mas vamos passar este tema para o tópico apropriado, aqui trata-se do seguimento do tempo e não das estações.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2009 às 22:50)

Skizzo disse:


> ah e uma outra coisa, não é só comparar REUMA's com EMA's. Tenho a certeza se a EMA do Porto em P.Rubras passase para algum local longe da urbanização em Gondomar por exemplo, as temperaturas seriam muito diferentes na mesma. Depende da zona, mas ambas podiam reportar para o IM e mostrar um pouco a variedade das temperaturas em redor ao Porto, para dados mais realisticos e completos.
> 
> Uma coisa que não percebo é como é que a EMA de Aveiro não é REUMA. Está a transmitir da universidade, na própria cidade de Aveiro. Quanto às outras EMA's não sei porque não conheço.



A da Gago Coutinho também está na cidade de Lisboa e é uma EMA. Tal como o Geofísico.

A diferença é que essas estações não têm obstáculos que dificultem o livre movimento do ar. Ao contrário das REUMAS que se encontram muitas vezes nos jardins entre prédios.

Noutro dia dava comigo a pensar: qual é a percentagem de área urbana no planeta? Se tivéssemos em conta que nessa percentagem de área a temperatura média anual fosse +1 ou +2ºC (devido ao efeito de ilha de calor), que importância teria isso no balanço da temperatura na terra?


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 22:57)

Hmmm então seria possível ter uma EMA na própria cidade do Porto. Talvez na zona da Boavista, tem lá zonas sem nada, perto do Parque da Cidade. Tenho a certeza, mesmo sendo perto do mar, que a da Boavista registaria temperaturas mais elevadas que P.Rubras. Ou faziam no pólo Universitário em Paranhos, também é super arejado com zonas de campos sem nada.


----------



## João Soares (2 Mai 2009 às 23:52)

_Extremos do dia 02.Maio.2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

___________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco de *NE*.

Temperatura Actual: *14,7ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (3 Mai 2009 às 00:00)

É meia-noite, final do 2º dia de Maio. 

Max: 28,5ºC
Min: 15,1ºC

Neste momento ainda uns incríveis 19,5ºC. Amanhã vai doer


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2009 às 01:07)

Skizzo disse:


> Hmmm então seria possível ter uma EMA na própria cidade do Porto. Talvez na zona da Boavista, tem lá zonas sem nada, perto do Parque da Cidade. Tenho a certeza, mesmo sendo perto do mar, que a da Boavista registaria temperaturas mais elevadas que P.Rubras. Ou faziam no pólo Universitário em Paranhos, também é super arejado com zonas de campos sem nada.



Parece que vão reactivar a estação meteorológica da Serra do Pilar, a 500 m da cidade do Porto, do outro lado do rio.
A uma distância mínima e praticamente à mesma altitude da cidade do Porto, para além de enquadrada no perímetro urbano do Porto, esta estação deverá ser a mais representativa da cidade e, simultaneamente, resguardada de possíveis ilhas de calor.


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2009 às 04:07)

Céu limpo e vento em geral fraco de *SE*

Temperatura Actual: *15,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2009 às 11:18)

Não contava com uma mínima de *15,4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado de *E*

A Temperatura já vai com *23,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2009 às 12:33)

E o vento lá continua de Este com velocidade média de _15-18km/h_.

A Temperatura essa sobe, sobe, sobe
Estou com *25,1ºC* (a somente 0,8ºC da máxima do ano) 

Céu limpo


----------



## Skizzo (3 Mai 2009 às 14:39)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Parece que vão reactivar a estação meteorológica da Serra do Pilar, a 500 m da cidade do Porto, do outro lado do rio.
> A uma distância mínima e praticamente à mesma altitude da cidade do Porto, para além de enquadrada no perímetro urbano do Porto, esta estação deverá ser a mais representativa da cidade e, simultaneamente, resguardada de possíveis ilhas de calor.



Sim, mas continua a ser em Gaia, nunca será a mesma coisa que ser no Porto. E já tinha ligado para a Serra do Pilar, acho que tão cedo não vai acontecer nada. Essas zonas que mencionei estão longe de "ilhas de calor" e seriam muito mais representativas.

Min: 15,8ºC
Actual: 30,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2009 às 15:35)

Nova máxima do ano: *26,3ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste

Temperatura Actual: *26,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (3 Mai 2009 às 16:33)

Boa tarde. Aqui no Aviz sigo com 27,5º, vento fraco, alguma névoa no ar.


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2009 às 16:38)

João Soares disse:


> Nova máxima do ano: *26,3ºC*



NOVA MÁXIMA DO ANO: *26,9ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2009 às 18:26)

Quando o Vento rodou para *NNW* levei com a brisa do rio (Douro) e do mar , que fez com que a temperatura cai-se dos _26,9ºC_ para os _23,9ºC_ (3,0ºC).

Mas, como começou a soprar de *ENE* a temperatura sobe e já vai nos *25,1ºC* 

Céu com alguns cirrus e rastos dos aviões


----------



## vegastar (3 Mai 2009 às 18:36)

Boa tarde,

A minha estação já está de volta online, as pilhas estavam descarregadas.

Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano, mas ainda não bateu os 30ºC (provavelmente amanhã).

Máxima: 29.5ºC
Mínima: 11.4ºC

Agora: 26.1ºC, HR 37%, 1017.9mb.


----------



## Skizzo (3 Mai 2009 às 21:43)

Max: 30,5ºC (faltou pouco para a máxima do ano).

Actual: 23,4ºC


----------



## Veterano (3 Mai 2009 às 23:06)

Noite estupenda aqui no Aviz, com 19,5º, sem vento, a fazer inveja a muitas noites futuras de Verão!


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2009 às 23:25)

_Extremos do dia 03.Março.2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *26,9ºC* [Temperatura Máxima mais alta]
Temperatura Mínima: *15,4ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *0,0mm*

___________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18.6ºC*


----------



## kikofra (3 Mai 2009 às 23:33)

Passei os ultimos 3 dias na invicta cidade e a unica vez que tive frio foi na madrugada de 6 para sabado. Ontem estavam 28cº a hora de almoço.


----------



## JoãoDias (3 Mai 2009 às 23:37)

Por aqui mínima de 14.0ºC e máxima de 28.6ºC. Um perfeito dia de Verão.


----------



## Veterano (3 Mai 2009 às 23:38)

kikofra disse:


> Passei os ultimos 3 dias na invicta cidade e a unica vez que tive frio foi na madrugada de 6 para sabado. Ontem estavam 28cº a hora de almoço.



  Como aqui já foi dito, com vento leste o Porto transforma-se numa das cidades mais quentes do país.

  Que me lembre, é das poucas coisas em termos meteorológicos que não se alterou ao longo das últimas décadas...


----------



## JoãoDias (3 Mai 2009 às 23:43)

Veterano disse:


> Como aqui já foi dito, com vento leste o Porto transforma-se numa das cidades mais quentes do país.
> 
> Que me lembre, é das poucas coisas em termos meteorológicos que não se alterou ao longo das últimas décadas...



Pois é, e pelos vistos este fórum também ajuda a desmistificar a ideia que o Porto é uma cidade cinzenta e fria, mesmo no Verão (como até já foi dito neste fórum), o que é obviamente falso.


----------



## Skizzo (4 Mai 2009 às 00:13)

O problema é que o vento de Leste raramente atinge a cidade, e com o vento vindo do mar torna-se uma cidade fresca (não fria). Nunca tão fresca como a periferia e concelhos circundantes, mas não tão quente como pode ser. Se o vento de leste fosse um vento frequente, a cidade seria insuportável haha. Mas acho que o preconceito que têm de ser uma cidade cinzenta/fria tem a haver com a arquitectura e granito da cidade e não do tempo  O que discordo na mesma, visto ser a cidade com mais espaços verdes em Portugal.

Hoje é um exemplo do vento leste, e a esta hora ainda registo 21,4ºC. Uma bela noite para ir até à Ribeira


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2009 às 00:41)

Impressionante subida dos 17,0ºC para os 19,3ºC (das 23h30-23h50)

No entanto, a temperatura continua alta nos *19,4ºC*

Céu limpo e corre uma brisa de W


----------



## Veterano (4 Mai 2009 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Começo o registo já com 20º, o Sol brilha, vento fraco, isto vai aquecer!


----------



## Costa (4 Mai 2009 às 09:56)

Mesmo assim julgo que o Porto é das mais frescas em Portugal, pelo menos pela minha experiência pessoal. 

Só é quente como quando já se disse o vento é de leste, e quando o vento é de leste e trás ar quente significa que as cidades no interior estão muito mais quentes que o Porto.


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2009 às 11:34)

Bem, mas que noite abafada 

Das _00h_ e às _5h00_ a temperatura variou entre os *19,0ºC* e os *20,1ºC*, sempre com vento moderado de Leste.
Entre as _5h00_ e às _7h10_ a temperatura desceu a mínima dos *18,5ºC*  e subiu aos *22ºC*.

Às _8h10_ quando saí de casa, já registava aos *23,8ºC*.

No entanto, já subiu aos 25,0ºC e já desceu...

Céu limpo e vento moderado de Leste.

Temperatura Actual: *23,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2009 às 11:56)

Skizzo disse:


> Sim, mas continua a ser em Gaia, nunca será a mesma coisa que ser no Porto.* E já tinha ligado para a Serra do Pilar, acho que tão cedo não vai acontecer nada*. Essas zonas que mencionei estão longe de "ilhas de calor" e seriam muito mais representativas.



A tua afirmação é totalmente errada  (como já te tinha dito)

Para tua informação a Estação Meteorológica de Vila Nova de Gaia - Serra do Pilar, vai sim para a frente. A Estação _já está a funcionar correctamente_ só teremos que _aguardar que efectuam os devidos procedimentos para disponibilizar os dados na Internet._

Para aceder aos dados da estação, é preciso efectuar um pagamento. Através de um e-mail ao Departamento Comercial do IM


----------



## vegastar (4 Mai 2009 às 12:35)

Boa tarde,

Mínima muito agradável de 16,3ºC.

Temperatura sempre a subir, já vai nos 26.9ºC.

O vento tem estado fraco a moderado de Este, e a pressão (muito estável) nos 1019.9mb.


----------



## vegastar (4 Mai 2009 às 12:46)

Costa disse:


> Só é quente como quando já se disse o vento é de leste, e quando o vento é de leste e trás ar quente significa que as cidades no interior estão muito mais quentes que o Porto.



Não bem assim. Quando o vento é de leste até ao litoral, o Porto normalmente é mais quente que o interior Norte. Isto porque o interior norte está a uma altitude mais elevada que a cidade do Porto e o ar ao descer aumenta de pressão aquecendo.

O que acontece é que nem sempre o vento é de leste até ao litoral, rodando para noroeste mesmo junto ao litoral e baixando a temperatura do litoral.


----------



## Costa (4 Mai 2009 às 13:05)

vegastar disse:


> Não bem assim. Quando o vento é de leste até ao litoral, o Porto normalmente é mais quente que o interior Norte. Isto porque o interior norte está a uma altitude mais elevada que a cidade do Porto e o ar ao descer aumenta de pressão aquecendo.
> 
> O que acontece é que nem sempre o vento é de leste até ao litoral, rodando para noroeste mesmo junto ao litoral e baixando a temperatura do litoral.



Geralmente quando saio de casa (Famalicão que já é perto da costa) no verão e vou até à praia, as temperaturas em minha casa são superiores em cerca de 8/10ºC

Por isso tenho sérias dúvidas que quando estiverem cerca de 40ºC em Mirandela durante o verão, o Porto com vento de leste tenha temperaturas superiores.


----------



## Skizzo (4 Mai 2009 às 14:03)

Costa disse:


> Geralmente quando saio de casa (Famalicão que já é perto da costa) no verão e vou até à praia, as temperaturas em minha casa são superiores em cerca de 8/10ºC
> 
> Por isso tenho sérias dúvidas que quando estiverem cerca de 40ºC em Mirandela durante o verão, o Porto com vento de leste tenha temperaturas superiores.



Com vento de leste a propria cidade, e falo do núcleo central da cidade, várias vezes supera os 40ºC. Só que para isso é preciso haver dias sucessivos de vento de leste, mas sim é frequentemente mais quente que o interior norte nesses dias de leste. Nao é preciso ir a Famalicão para que a temperatura na praia seja de uma diferença abismal, sais do Porto para uma zona de praia e vai sempre ser bastante mais fria. 
Eu não sou muito de fazer praia no norte, mas por exemplo no dia 5 de Agosto de 2005 (que foi a ultima vez que fui à praia no Norte) nos meus anos, estavam 41,9ºC na minha zona (Bonfim/Sto Ildefonso), cheguei à praia de Leça da Palmeira com apenas 32ºC. Depois quando saí da praia lá para as 7 da tarde já só estavam 26ºC, chego a casa e ainda estava a marcar 37,8ºC. O proprio carro registava 40ºC em andamento na cidade, e na praia 31/2ºC. Aconteceu o mesmo em 2003,2005,2006 e 2007. Há quase todos os anos uns diazitos assim.


----------



## Skizzo (4 Mai 2009 às 14:05)

Min: 19,1ºC (noite de Verão!)

Temp actual: 29,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2009 às 14:33)

Concordo em pleno com o _Vegastar_ 

O exemplo que o _Costa_ deu, é de outro caso, que é quando há nortada no litoral .. Nada haver com o vento de Leste na cidade 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

O Vento começou a rodar de W (do qual vem a brisa do mar)

A Temperatura caí dos 25,8ºC para os 23.4ºC

Neste momento, *23,8ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (4 Mai 2009 às 14:36)

Claro, uma coisa é vento de leste, outra coisa é vente marítimo ou nortada, que é de fugir  Infelizmente é mais a nortada que nos afecta, e por isso as condições para ir à praia em todo o litoral norte não são as melhores durante grande parte do Verão.


----------



## Veterano (4 Mai 2009 às 15:02)

O que se passa normalmente no Verão é o seguinte: durante a noite e até à hora do almoço, a lestada sopra forte e entra pelo mar dentro, basta ver o efeito curioso que provoca nas ondas. Em seguida, o mais normal é o aparecimento de uma ligeira brisa de noroeste, que impede a temperatura de subir ainda mais, junto ao mar.

  Em certos dias, a lestada dá lugar a uma acalmia em que não sopra vento de lado nenhum. Bem, nesses dias, só se consegue aguentar meios metidos na água, nem no Algarve faz tanto calor na praia. Contudo, são raros esses dias.

  No interior do Porto, tanto num caso como no outro, a temperatura continua elevada. Já defendi a ideia que pelo vale do rio Douro sopra uma brisa de leste, que quando chega à Invicta parece que saiu do forno.


----------



## vegastar (4 Mai 2009 às 15:35)

Costa disse:


> Geralmente quando saio de casa (Famalicão que já é perto da costa) no verão e vou até à praia, as temperaturas em minha casa são superiores em cerca de 8/10ºC
> 
> Por isso tenho sérias dúvidas que quando estiverem cerca de 40ºC em Mirandela durante o verão, o Porto com vento de leste tenha temperaturas superiores.



O problema é que são extremamente raros os dias em que o vento sopra de leste junto ao mar. Eu tenho um apartamento junto ao mar na Póvoa de Varzim e reparo que há alguns dias de verão em que o vento de manhã sopra de leste e é muito quente. Mas por volta das 11:00-12:00 horas muda para noroeste e a temperatura arrefece logo. São muito poucos os dias em que o vento sopra de leste durante a tarde no verão junto ao mar. E nesses dias é um verdadeiro sufoco.

Na minha opinião, se em Mirandela estiverem 40ºC e vento de leste a correr até ao mar, então no Porto estará mais quente que em Mirandela.


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2009 às 18:07)

vegastar disse:


> O problema é que são extremamente raros os dias em que o vento sopra de leste junto ao mar. Eu tenho um apartamento junto ao mar na Póvoa de Varzim e reparo que há alguns dias de verão em que o vento de manhã sopra de leste e é muito quente. Mas por volta das 11:00-12:00 horas muda para noroeste e a temperatura arrefece logo. São muito poucos os dias em que o vento sopra de leste durante a tarde no verão junto ao mar. E nesses dias é um verdadeiro sufoco.
> 
> Na minha opinião, se em Mirandela estiverem 40ºC e vento de leste a correr até ao mar, então no Porto estará mais quente que em Mirandela.



Bem, como vivo ligeiramente perto do mar, presencio muito esse facto.
O Vento de Leste aparece entre as 23h-00h (como ontem) e prolonga-se durante a noite e manhã. Por volta do 12h o vento roda de Este para Norte ou para Oeste, e várias vezes de NW. Se o vento for de W recebo brisa marítima (vinda do mar) se o vento for de N recebo a brisa do Rio, assim a minha temperatura arrefece.
E, como bem dizes são raros os dias em que o vento de Este se prolonga o dia todo.

Mirandela não está no Vale do Douro, o Rio Tua e que vai desaguar ao Douro, mas em Tua. E como Mirandela está num vale é diferente. Mas, por exemplo, o Peso da Régua pode "concentrar" o calor com o Vento de Este, mas o esse vento for por ali abaixo, vai chegar ao Porto o que vai fazer um aumento de temperatura no Porto superior as restantes zonas do Vale do Douro. Como o Porto está "no fim" o mar vai fazer uma espécie de barreira contra o vento de Este, este volta par trás e acontece um tipo de estufa sobre a cidade, logo ela aquece e muito.


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2009 às 18:11)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *25,8ºC*.

Com a rotação do Vento de Este para Noroeste.

Céu limpo.

Temperatura Actual: *22,4ºC*


----------



## vegastar (4 Mai 2009 às 18:17)

Como previsto hoje foi batida a máxima do ano aqui na Trofa. 29,9ºC 

A máxima foi atingida imediatamente antes de o vento rodar de leste para oeste.

Agora sigo com 26,9ºC 43%HR 1017,8mb.


----------



## Veterano (4 Mai 2009 às 22:49)

Nova noite muito agradável aqui no Porto, sem vento leste para já.


----------



## kikofra (4 Mai 2009 às 23:08)

Veterano disse:


> Como aqui já foi dito, com vento leste o Porto transforma-se numa das cidades mais quentes do país.
> 
> Que me lembre, é das poucas coisas em termos meteorológicos que não se alterou ao longo das últimas décadas...



Esqueci-me de dizer que durante a madrugada de 6 para sabdo esteve uma grande ventania.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mai 2009 às 23:15)

Boa noite,
O trabalho não me tem dado tempo para passar por aqui quantas vezes eu queria, mas assim que posso passo por cá.
Dia quente para estes lados com a max. a chegar aos 27.6ºC.

Sigo com,
Tactual: 17.9ºC
HR: 67%
Pressão: 1019.7hPa

Tmin. 14.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2009 às 23:24)

A bocado a temperatura desceu aos *16,9ºC* sendo está a mínima do dia (até agora).

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Sul

Temperatura Actual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2009 às 00:07)

_Extremos do dia 04-Maio-2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,5ºC* _[batida às 23h55]_

Precipitação acumulada: *0,0mm*

__________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco de _W_

Temperatura Actual: *16,3ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *84%*


----------



## Veterano (5 Mai 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia. Vento moderado de leste, 20º de temperatura, mais um dia de calor se avizinha...


----------



## jpmartins (5 Mai 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia
Por aqui mais um dia de céu limpo, com a temperatura a subir bem 20.7ºC.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2009 às 10:19)

A Temperatura registada foi de *16,3ºC* (às _00h07_)

Céu limpo e vento moderado (velocidade média do vento 26km/h) de Este

Temperatura Actual: *21,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2009 às 12:50)

O Vento abranda (Velocidade Média de _11km/h_) de Este, que faz com que a temperatura suba. 

Céu limpo.

Temperatura Actual: *24,5ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *27%*


----------



## Veterano (5 Mai 2009 às 14:17)

Junto ao mar, em Matosinhos, já corre uma ligeira brisa de noroeste, a temperatura quedou-se nos 23º.

  Em Rio Tinto, não se sentem os efeitos da proximidade do mar, portanto sigo com 27,5º.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2009 às 15:30)

Veterano disse:


> Junto ao mar, em Matosinhos, já corre uma ligeira brisa de noroeste, a temperatura quedou-se nos 23º.



É bem verdade.
Atingi a máxima de *26,1ºC* quando o Vento rodava de *NE*.

E, com a brisa de NW a temperatura desceu aos _23,3ºC_

Actualmente, registo *23,5ºC* e céu limpo.

O Que uma ligeira brisa faz


----------



## jpmartins (5 Mai 2009 às 18:57)

Bom dia
Por aqui atingi a max. do ano até ao momento 29.0ºC
Neste momento sigo com 22.6ºC.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2009 às 19:00)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

As _18h01_ tinha *22,4ºC*
As _18h40_ tinha *23,8ºC* 

Agora registo *23,3ºC*


----------



## vegastar (5 Mai 2009 às 19:49)

A temperatura máxima tem estado muito estável nos últimos dias por aqui. Hoje foi de 29.8ºC, menos 0.1ºC que ontem.

A mínima é que foi de uns quase tropicais 17.0ºC pelas 2:51 da madrugada.

Agora sigo com 24.8ºC, 45% HR.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2009 às 20:31)

Continua a descida com vento fraco de W

Temperatura Actual: *19,5ºC*

Deve ser uma noite como as anteriores, por volta das 23h-00h o vento rodará para Este de forma moderada, que fará com que as temperaturas rondem os 19º-20º durante a noite


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2009 às 21:49)

Isto hoje tá a descer bem, mas daqui a 4horitas :assobio:

Temperatura Actual: *17,2ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *62%*


----------



## Veterano (5 Mai 2009 às 22:05)

João Soares disse:


> Isto hoje tá a descer bem, mas daqui a 4horitas :assobio:



  Tudo indica que vai ser assim, João, mas graças a Deus a lestada não tem estado insuportável, e a tendência parece ser para amainar...

  Para já é a calma completa, até se ouvirem no Parque da Cidade os primeiros acordes da Queima! Felizmente o vento leste é meu aliado, empurra o som para os peixinhos.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2009 às 22:24)

Veterano disse:


> Tudo indica que vai ser assim, João, mas graças a Deus a lestada não tem estado insuportável, e a tendência parece ser para amainar...



Não tem estado insuportável a lestada pois só nós visita das 00h-12h.. E Durante a tarde e inicio da noite o vento roda de NO.

Mas não será por mais tempo, esta noite e talvez a próxima teremos Lestada.
Depois vem a Nortada, e adeus dias de praia  olá as temperaturas máximas entre os 19º-21ºC

____________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e Vento fraco

Temp: *17,1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (5 Mai 2009 às 22:34)

Boa noite, 


Máxima de hoje: *27.6º *às  15:40 h

Mínima de hoje : *17.2 cº *às 06:40 h

Vento máximo de hoje: *42,7 kmh *de ENE às 09: 11 h, durante a tarde soprou de NW mas não ultrapassou os 21 km/h

Temperatura actual: *21 cº *( uma bela noite tropical aqui pela zona do Marquês)

Vento actual *2 km/h* de ENE.

Máximo nos últimos 5 minutos *0.8 km/h* de E

Humidade actual *43 %*

Pressão actual *1021 hpa *( estável)


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2009 às 00:39)

_Extremos do dia 05.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *26,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

____________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *17,5ºC* (já vai subindo)

Ainda não se manifestou, mas deve estar quase a dar o ar da sua graça :assobio:


----------



## squidward (6 Mai 2009 às 00:56)

impressionante a esta hora, ainda estão *19.3ºC*
provavelmente irei ter a mínima mais alta do ano.

ps-bolas...só agora reparei que postei no sitio errado, peço aos moderadores que movam o meu post sff


----------



## Veterano (6 Mai 2009 às 08:57)

João Soares disse:


> Ainda não se manifestou, mas deve estar quase a dar o ar da sua graça :assobio:



  Bom dia. O vento leste parece ter ido para férias, a noite foi calma, sem vento, estão 18º e a praia deve ficar espectacular. É um dia de transição


----------



## jpmartins (6 Mai 2009 às 09:53)

Bom dia,
Por aqui mais um dia quente, sem vento. Vamos lá ver o que nos trazem os próximos dias.


----------



## Veterano (6 Mai 2009 às 14:01)

Dia bem agradável em Rio Tinto, com vento fraco, um pouco mais fresco do que ontem, pena não se aguentar assim muitos dias...


----------



## jpmartins (6 Mai 2009 às 14:37)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com céu limpo.
Temp. actual 26.1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2009 às 20:18)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. O vento leste parece ter ido para férias, a noite foi calma, sem vento, estão 18º e a praia deve ficar espectacular. É um dia de transição



 Por acaso notei isso... E hoje não se ouve as pessoas a queixar do vento moderado 

_Extremos do dia 06.Maio.2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *23,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,8ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *0,0mm* 


____________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,0ºC*

Alguém nota alguma espécie de nevoeiro?


----------



## Skizzo (6 Mai 2009 às 20:51)

Tenho novidades do IM para partilhar convosco:



> Boa tarde,
> 
> Instalamos agora uma estação automática no Porto/Geofísico (Serra do Pilar), sendo que brevemente os dados serão disponibilizados na página do IM, I.P. Esta antiga estação clássica sinóptica é agora desiganda por EMA.
> 
> Iremos também instalar uma EMA em Porto São Gens (Quinta Agrária - Junto à circunvalação na zona da Senhora da Hora, Matosinhos). Esta estação será também uma EMA e será colocada no local onde tinhámos no passado uma estação climatológica.


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2009 às 21:09)

João Soares disse:


> Alguém nota alguma espécie de nevoeiro?



Bem, aqui está nevoeiro 

Temperatura Actual: *17,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2009 às 21:16)

Skizzo disse:


> Tenho novidades do IM para partilhar convosco:



Sobre a estação da Serra do Pilar, já tinhamos falado.

Da estação Meteorológica de S.Gens não sabia que ela voltaria ao activo.
Não sei já repararam que nos Bolentis Climatológicos, as Normais do Porto são comparados com essa estação (S.Gens) Normal de São Gens 1970-2000


E sempre bom que o IM alargue a rede de Estações a mais concelhos não só desta região, mas de muitas mais 

Por exemplo, no Distrito de Vila Real, onde só existe 4 estações Meteorológicas  (Vila Real, Montalegre, cabril e Chaves)


----------



## Skizzo (6 Mai 2009 às 21:18)

ainda não é desta que teremos uma EMA no Porto, mas ao menos teremos outras na região para comparar a P.Rubras.


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2009 às 21:25)

Skizzo disse:


> ainda não é desta que teremos uma EMA no Porto, mas ao menos teremos outras na região para comparar a P.Rubras.



A Estação da Serra do Pilar, será até agora a melhor que representa a cidade do Porto e não só de Vila Nova de Gaia.

Até porque não é por um rio de 500mts de largura que vai fazer grandes diferenças, por isso é só esperar e ver


----------



## Skizzo (6 Mai 2009 às 21:28)

Veremos. Sinceramente nem sei onde fica a de S.Gens


----------



## Skizzo (6 Mai 2009 às 21:33)

por falar em Serra do Pilar, alguem sabe dum site com dados credíveis da estaçao? Nao confio no Ogimet para os dados da estação.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Mai 2009 às 21:49)

Sim mas não é esse S.Gens, a da estaçao meteo fica em Senhora da Hora. Agora aonde, n sei.


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2009 às 21:52)

Skizzo disse:


> Sim mas não é esse S.Gens, a da estaçao meteo fica em Senhora da Hora. Agora aonde, n sei.



Pois tens razão, desatento 

(vou apagar o post)

___________________________________________________________________

Cada vez mais cerrado o nevoeiro só se vê luzes mais próximas 

Temp: *17,8ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (6 Mai 2009 às 21:56)

Também já noto um pouco o nevoeiro, mesmo nesta zona protegida. Não ao  nivel da rua, mas vejo que cobre um pouco a torre do JN.

Temp: 17,9ºC


----------



## Veterano (6 Mai 2009 às 22:16)

Claro que aqui no Aviz o nevoeiro está intenso. O vento sopra do mar, o termómetro marca 15º, mudanças à vista...


----------



## jpmartins (6 Mai 2009 às 22:54)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o nevoeiro já marca presença.
Tactual: 16.1ºC
Pressão: 1020.5 hPa
HR: 77%

Tmax. 27.1ºC
Tmin. 11.3ºC


----------



## Skizzo (6 Mai 2009 às 23:30)

Avizinha-se uma noite bem mais fresca. Neste momento 16,9ºC, já abaixo da mínima registada durante a madrugada.


----------



## João Soares (7 Mai 2009 às 00:29)

Alguma neblina e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,8ºC* (pouco desce)


----------



## Veterano (7 Mai 2009 às 08:50)

Bom dia. Nebulosidade baixa, não é bem nevoeiro, faz com que a temperatura se quede para já nos 15º. Vento fraco, ambiente triste, mas há promessa do sol aparecer.


----------



## João Soares (7 Mai 2009 às 11:45)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *13,4ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco. 

Temperatura Actual: *16.7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (7 Mai 2009 às 15:44)

Pois a nebulosidade está a levar a melhor, o Sol só espreita timidamente, sigo com 18º em Rio Tinto, vento fraco, lá para o fim da tarde penso que irá encobrir mais.


----------



## João Soares (7 Mai 2009 às 19:00)

Acabou-se o Verão !! 

A Máxima não chegou aos 20ºC 

Temperatura Máxima: *19,6ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,8ºC *


----------



## João Soares (7 Mai 2009 às 20:28)

O Céu está a limpar e o vento continua fraco de W

Temperatura Actual: *14,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (7 Mai 2009 às 23:55)

_Extremos do dia 07.Maio.2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *19,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,3ºC* (agora)

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

___________________________________________________________________

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco de _W_

Temperatura Actual: *13,3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Mai 2009 às 09:03)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Nebulosidade baixa, não é bem nevoeiro, faz com que a temperatura se quede para já nos 15º. Vento fraco, ambiente triste, mas há promessa do sol aparecer.



  Bom dia. Nada melhor do que repetir o post de ontem à mesma hora, tudo se manteve, vamos aguardar para ver se o Sol aparece!


----------



## João Soares (8 Mai 2009 às 12:03)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *11,7ºC*.

Céu muito nublado 
Vento fraco de *W*

Temperatura Actual: *16,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Mai 2009 às 17:17)

O Sol espreita timidamente por entre as nuvens, temperatura nos 19º, vento fraco, tempo de Primavera envergonhada.


----------



## João Soares (8 Mai 2009 às 19:23)

Depois de uma manhã e tarde nublada ao fim da tarde já há algumas abertas 

A Temperatura máxima não foi além dos *19,3ºC*

O Vento sopra fraco de SW

Temperatura Actual: *16,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Mai 2009 às 19:30)

O teu avatar novo, João, foi bem escolhido: a Serra do Pilar iluminada é espectacular!


----------



## João Soares (8 Mai 2009 às 20:41)

De novo, o céu encobriu 

Vento fraco de *SW*

Temperatura Actual: *14,6ºC*


PS: Obrigado, _Veterano_


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2009 às 00:19)

_Extremos do dia 08.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *19,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11,7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

__________________________________________________________________

Céu nublado e Vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2009 às 12:56)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *12,5ºC*

Ao fim de dois dias sem ver o sol, eis que está um belo dia de praia 

Céu limpo e vento fraco 

Temperatura Actual: *19,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2009 às 15:34)

O Céu começou a nublar, são os "restos" que vão chegar cá assim 

A Temperatura Máxima até ao momento é de *20,0ºC*

Vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2009 às 18:45)

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco de *N*

Temperatura Actual: *19,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (9 Mai 2009 às 18:46)

Boa tarde. Aqui pelo Aviz sigo com 18,1º, humidade nos 60%, pouco vento e poucas nuvens.


----------



## vinc7e (9 Mai 2009 às 19:19)

Boas,

por aqui *21.1ºC*

maxima *27.5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2009 às 20:25)

Céu nublado.

Uma nuvenzita engraçadita 






*20h30* - _W:_ 






*20h30* - _E:_






*20h40* - _E:_







Temperatura Actual: *17,9ºC*

Edit: (20h46):

Temp: *17,1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (9 Mai 2009 às 21:35)

Boa noite
Por aqui o dia foi calmo, neste momento o vento sopra de Este, o que torna a noite mais agradável.

T.actual 18.5ºC
T.max. 23.3ºC
T.min 11.8ºC

Pressão: 1010.1hPa


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2009 às 00:02)

_Extremos do dia 09.Maio.2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *20,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,5ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

__________________________________________________________________

Céu parcialmente nublado

Temperatura Actual: *15,8ºC*


----------



## Stinger (10 Mai 2009 às 01:48)

Sinto me discriminado quando vou a ver o radar das trovoadas e vejo o centro todo carregado de festa e aqui nada


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2009 às 09:13)

Stinger disse:


> Sinto me discriminado quando vou a ver o radar das trovoadas e vejo o centro todo carregado de festa e aqui nada



Há que saber esperar!


----------



## DMartins (10 Mai 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia.
Chove neste momento com 17,2º.


----------



## Veterano (10 Mai 2009 às 12:40)

Boa tarde. No Aviz ainda não choveu, o que já aconteceu do lado de V.N. de Gaia. Sigo com 18º, humidade nos 59%, o Sol espreita por entre as nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2009 às 12:44)

Veterano disse:


> Boa tarde. No Aviz ainda não choveu, *o que já aconteceu do lado de V.N. de Gaia*. Sigo com 18º, humidade nos 59%, o Sol espreita por entre as nuvens.



Sim, caíu um aguaceiro do qual não acumulei nada 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *14,7ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
Tempo abafado 

Temperatura Actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2009 às 13:39)

João Soares disse:


> Sim, caíu um aguaceiro do qual não acumulei nada
> 
> A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *14,7ºC*
> 
> ...



Também noto o tempo muito abafado ....

neste momento: 

21.6 cº 

Humidade 62 %

Pressão 1008  hpa ( a descer)

Vento de Sul 9 km/h

Pelo satélite vem lá " molho"....

Tempo típico de trovoadas....


----------



## Costa (10 Mai 2009 às 14:04)

isto está muito abafado


----------



## vegastar (10 Mai 2009 às 14:07)

Aqui pela Trofa está um dia abafado, certamente pela humidade relativamente elevada (ponto de orvalho acima de 16 graus). A temperatura está nuns respeitosos 26.2 graus Celsius.

"Cheira" a trovoada...


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2009 às 14:12)

Tenho um termómetro que esta desprotegido mas não lhe bate o sol, esse termómetro chego aos _30,1ºC_ 

No entanto, o que uso marca agora *21,0ºC* (máxima até ao momento)

O Céu está muito nublado e o vento é fraco a moderado.

Não tinha muitas esperanças que hoje houvesse trovoadas, mas nunca se sabe


----------



## Veterano (10 Mai 2009 às 14:39)

Pelo Aviz a temperatura subiu para os 20º, a humidade subiu também para 63%, a pressão continua a descer. Contudo, para já o Sol ainda consegue aparecer a espaços.

  Olhando para as nuvens, as esperanças de actividade eléctrica não estão descartadas, mas só lá mais para a tardinha...


----------



## Skizzo (10 Mai 2009 às 15:20)

Temp actual: 21,3ºC


----------



## Veterano (10 Mai 2009 às 15:47)

Situação actual do céu na zona do Aviz!


----------



## Veterano (10 Mai 2009 às 16:34)

Começa agora a chover no Aviz, para já de forma fraca. O vento intensificou-se bastante, de sudoeste.


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2009 às 16:44)

Cheguei da praia onde apanhei um molha.
Avistei uma nuvem em forma de funil a dirigir-se para o mar.. Tirei umas fotos por telemóvel, mais logo se conseguir coloco as fotos.

Continua a chover de forma moderada 
Que bom cheiro a Terra molhada.

Vento moderado

Temperatura Actual: *16,6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (10 Mai 2009 às 17:14)

Temperatura a descer para os 16,8º, a humidade saltou para 85%, céu completamente encoberto, a chuva é que continua fraca. Vento moderado de sudoeste. 

  Só saí de casa para passear a Rita (cadela), regressei antes da chuva e por isso não me molhei como o João.


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2009 às 17:27)

Veterano disse:


> Só saí de casa para passear a Rita (cadela), regressei antes da chuva e por isso não me molhei como o João.



Eu saí com intenção de dar uma voltinha pela praia. No entanto, decidimos ir ao Bico de Cabedelo e Afurada (que fica a 2km do sitio onde vivo) quando começou a cair as primeiras pingas. Quando íamos regressar para Canidelo retomamos o mesmo caminhos (pela praia) quando reparamos que mesmo a nossa frente, no Bico de Cabedelo, estava-se a formar um funil na nuvem. Não chegou ao mar, e desapareceu em poucos minutos.
O vento era moderado a forte e as gotas eram grossas e geladas, como ia só de camisa fiquei molhado.

Cada vez que nos aproximávamos da praia cada vez se tornava o ar mais abafado  sufocante mesmo.

_________________________________________________________________

Continua a chover de forma moderada.
Já acumulei o 1ºmm do mês.

Temperatura Actual: *16,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (10 Mai 2009 às 17:30)

João Soares disse:


> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Continua a chover de forma moderada.
> Já acumulei o 1ºmm do mês.
> ...



  Aqui no Aviz aumentou a intensidade da chuva, mas ainda nem moderada se pode chamar...


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2009 às 18:27)

A coisa anda animada no extremo noroeste.


----------



## Stinger (10 Mai 2009 às 19:59)

Aqui passa tudo ao lado


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2009 às 20:38)

Stinger disse:


> Aqui passa tudo ao lado



Isto está muito fraco, dão previsões de aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial para o Norte e Centro, mas dá a sensação que a frente se dissipa  à medida que se aproxima aqui da zona Norte....

4 mm de chuva acumulados desde as 00 horas de hoje...

Actual: 

15 graus.

Vento SSE  14 km /h

Humidade 85 %

Pressão 1009hpa.


Não tenho grandes esperanças nesta frente...


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2009 às 21:46)

E, já começa a chover outra vez, mas de modo fraco 
Vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *14,7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2009 às 22:37)

Dados actuais: 

tempª 14 cº

Humidade: 80 %

O vento depois de ter estado toda a tarde de SW e Sul anda agora a oscilar entre E e ESE .

Velocidade actual : 10 Km/h de ESE ( velocidade máxima hoje de 50.1 km/h às 16:09, direcção SSW) a ventania repentina que  soprou durante a tarde fazia adivinhar algo mais consistente...mas pelos vistos....

Pressão 1009 hpa (estável)

Não registo neste momento descargas eléctricas num raio de 40/50 km...

Não chove e pelos vistos não quer chover....


----------



## Stinger (10 Mai 2009 às 22:53)

Pois é nao chove porque ha festa no portooooooooo


portoooooooooooo campeoesssss


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2009 às 22:59)

Agora é que devia chover a potes no Porto


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2009 às 07:40)

_Extremos do dia 10.Maio.2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *21,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,0ºC*

Precipitação: *1,5mm*

___________________________________________________________________

Durante a noite caiu um aguaceiro fraco que acumulou *0,5mm*

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *12,7ºC*

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *13,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (11 Mai 2009 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Chove de forma fraca, temperatura nos 15º, vento fraco, dia cinzentão...


----------



## Veterano (11 Mai 2009 às 10:01)

Aqui por Rio Tinto começou a chover de forma moderada.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Mai 2009 às 11:45)

Bom dia
Ontem o dia trouxe alguma precipitação 3.1mm, com o chegar da noite veio o vento forte com a rajada max. a chegar aos 62.7km/h. 
Esta madrugada houve períodos de chuva forte que renderam desde as 00h até ás 8h 7.2mm. Desde as 8h tem abrandado.


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2009 às 13:45)

Acabei de chegar a casa todo encharcado 

Esse aguaceiro rendeu _4,0mm_, o que perfaz um total de *4,5mm* desde as 00h.

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2009 às 19:58)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *19,3ºC*

Caíram uns pingos mas não acumularam nada.

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *17,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2009 às 20:50)

Vento fraco de *SO* e Chuva fraca 

Temperatura Actual: *16.1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (11 Mai 2009 às 21:02)

Boa noite
Neste momento não chove, o vento sopra de SW.
Tactual: 16.3ºC
Pressão: 1010.8hPa
Precipitação desde as 00h: 11.3mm


----------



## Veterano (11 Mai 2009 às 21:50)

Pelo Aviz sigo com 16,2º, e humidade nos 83%. Chove aos aguaceiros, vento fraco de sudoeste. Este mês de Maio veio melhorar a situação em termos de seca.


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2009 às 23:51)

_Extremos do dia 11.Maio.2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *19,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *4,5mm* 

__________________________________________________________________

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2009 às 00:43)

E cai o primeiro aguaceiro do dia, embora muito fraquinho .

Temperatura Actual: *14,9ºC*

Até amanhã!


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2009 às 07:46)

Bom dia. Continuação do tempo instável, com 14,5º de temperatura, 82% de humidade, o vento rodou para noroeste e já sopra moderado.

  Que diferença para um distante dia 12 de Maio de 1979, quando cumpri 21 anos e, com 35º de temperatura, festejei o meu aniversário numa piscina!


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2009 às 11:32)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *13,3ºC*

Alguns aguaceiros durante a noite mas fracos, que fizeram um acumulado de *1,0mm*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2009 às 20:09)

Boa tarde. Melhoria das condições atmosféricas, menos nuvens, temperatura nos 16,5º e humidade com 65%, com vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mai 2009 às 22:47)

Boa noite "camaradas".
Depois de um dia nublado - com abertas ao final da tarde e o sol a espreitar tenho agora céu quase limpo e *sem sol!*
Tive uma Tmáx de 18,5ºC e Tmin de 11,0ºC. Agora não tenho temperatura pois dá-me cansaço visual ir ao andar de cima ver o sensor
Bem, hoje tive alguns aguaceiros interessantes na parte do final da madrugada e início da manhã. Acumulei um total de 11 mm de precipitação.
Levo neste mês de Maio um acumulado (redondo!) de 25 mm de chuvinha...(dia 10 - 4 mm; dia 11: 10 mm)

Amanhã conto com mais chuva - para cima de 10\15 mm - já que teremos uma entrada de uma massa de ar húmida proveniente de oeste; geralmente este tipo de entradas trazem bastante precipitação à minha zona. Mas vamos ver no que dá.

P.S.: desculpem a profusão de emoticons...da próxima prometo colocar poucos.


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2009 às 22:52)

_Extremos do dia 12.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *17,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1,0mm*

___________________________________________________________________

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *14,9ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Mai 2009 às 02:59)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Continuação do tempo instável, com 14,5º de temperatura, 82% de humidade, o vento rodou para noroeste e já sopra moderado.
> 
> Que diferença para um distante dia 12 de Maio de 1979, quando cumpri 21 anos e, com 35º de temperatura, festejei o meu aniversário numa piscina!



Pois é. No mesmo dia do ano, com a mesma inclinação dos raios solares,
com a mesma duração dos dias e das noites e tanta diferença.

em 12 junho de 77 







[/URL][/IMG]


fazia frio no Porto, a máx foi de apenas 13º.
Aliás esse mês é objecto de estudo como anomalia.

mas há Junho de 1981 ,apenas 4 anos volvidos






[/URL][/IMG]

Something completely diferent...
mês de grandes calores cá pela invicta...
O porquê de tamanhas oscilações, nas mesmas principais variáveis?
pois que é esse o fascínio pela meteorologia. O detalhe ainda determina.
No nosso aniversário vamo-nos lembrando melhor destas diferenças.
Mas elas existem em quase todos os dias.
cada um de nós tem um aniversário anormal para contar.
Parabéns pela diversidade...
...
e depois de uma tarde em que o céu foi ficando pouco nublado,
eis que volta alguma ,muito pouca, chuva fraca...


----------



## Veterano (13 Mai 2009 às 09:08)

nimboestrato disse:


> mas há Junho de 1981 ,apenas 4 anos volvidos




  Junho de 1981 terá sido o melhor mês de praia de sempre de que me recordo, aqui no Porto!

  O Maio de 2009 continua tímido, com 13,5º, céu encoberto, alguns aguaceiros...


----------



## João Soares (13 Mai 2009 às 13:06)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *12,8ºC*

Acumulei durante a noite uns míseros *0,5mm* durante a noite. [Este mês ainda só acumulei _7,5mm_]

Por agora, céu nublado com algumas abertas e o vento fraco de *SW*.

Temperatura Actual: *17,0ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (13 Mai 2009 às 13:17)

Boa tarde
Por aqui céu muito nublado, a brisa sopra de NW.
Tactual: 20.5ºC
HR: 59%
Pressão: 1015.8hPa
Precipitação 1mm


----------



## Veterano (13 Mai 2009 às 17:18)

Pelo Aviz sigo com 19,2º, humidade nos 73%, céu muito nublado mas sem chuva, vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## frederico (13 Mai 2009 às 18:57)

Chuva fraca na Maia e céu totalmente encoberto. Se as previsões se confirmarem teremos um Maio fresco e com precipitações um pouco acima do normal aqui no Minho e Douro Litoral.


----------



## João Soares (13 Mai 2009 às 19:17)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *16,8ºC*

Dia de muita nebulosidade e vento em geral fraco a moderado.

Começou a pouco a morrinhar e ainda continua. 

A Temperatura Actual é de *15,9ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Mai 2009 às 20:05)

Dia de muita parra ( céu sempre encoberto)
e pouca uva ( 0.2 mm das 06 às 18 UTC),no aeroporto de P.Rubras.






[/URL][/IMG]

E agora, para completar este quadro tristonho 
venha de lá uma chuva morrinhenta daquelas pegajosas, faz favor...


----------



## João Soares (13 Mai 2009 às 20:31)

E com esta chuva morrinhenta, acumulei _0,5mm_ o que perfaz *1,0mm* hoje 

Ela continua a cair mas de forma muito mas muito fraca.

Temperatura Actual: *14,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (13 Mai 2009 às 20:35)

Hoje são 13 de Maio, dia de Nossa Senhora de Fátima, mas até parece que estamos no Inverno!

   Chove de forma moderada, com 15º de temperatura, humidade nos 83%, céu de chumbo, vento fraco de oeste, ambiente soturno...


----------



## João Soares (13 Mai 2009 às 20:53)

Chuva  e vento moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *14,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (13 Mai 2009 às 23:49)

_Extremos do dia 13.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *16,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima:  *12,8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1,0mm*

Este mês contabilizo com _8,0mm_
Este ano contabilizo com _452,2mm_

___________________________________________________________________

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *14,0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mai 2009 às 23:58)

Bem, para não variar o panorama é sempre o mesmo - céu encoberto e chuvinha molha-tolos e não-tolos!
Acumulei hoje 4 mm de precipitação. vamos ver se anoite dá mais qualquer coisinha.
Para aqueles que dependem da agricultura o mês vai muito bom, com chuva e temperatura adequadas para o bom crescimento das espécies vegetais. Nem mais...
Uma boa noite para todos


----------



## Veterano (14 Mai 2009 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Continua o tempo fresco, com 14,5º, céu bastante encoberto, vento fraco, tudo indica que a chuva irá aparecer.


----------



## João Soares (14 Mai 2009 às 09:42)

Bom Dia! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *11,5ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *14,1ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Mai 2009 às 09:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> ...
> Para aqueles que dependem da agricultura o mês vai muito bom, com chuva e temperatura adequadas para o bom crescimento das espécies vegetais. Nem mais...



Pois é. Nunca Gregos e Troianos estiveram satisfeitos ao mesmo tempo.
E claro que não se pode ter chuva no nabal e sol  na eira.
Para os que dependem do negócio de uma esplanada à beira-mar,por exemplo,
isto está muito fraquinho.E assim parece ir continuar.

Por aqui, mais um dia carregado de nuvens,com uma mínima bem fresquinha (10.3º)  e a promessa de algum sol para a tarde.
Quanto a precipitações continua este ritmo alucinante de
0,1 ou 0.2 mm de 6 em 6 horas...


----------



## João Soares (14 Mai 2009 às 11:19)

Durante a noite, acumulei 0,5mm (aguaceiros fracos).

Depois de umas abertas, as nuvens voltam a cobrir o céu
Vento moderado de N

Temperatura Actual: *15,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (14 Mai 2009 às 14:52)

Sigo com 18º em Rio Tinto, nortada moderada, céu muito encoberto, já esteve um sol razoável.


----------



## João Soares (14 Mai 2009 às 19:15)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *17,1ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento em geral moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *14,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Mai 2009 às 00:04)

Chegado a casa depois de um jantar tardio, sigo com 13º, ambiente calmo, céu com poucas nuvens, vento fraco, aguardemos pelo que nos vai trazer o amanhecer!


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2009 às 00:06)

_Extremos do dia 15.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *17,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11,1ºC* _(às 23h59)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,5mm*

___________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *10,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Mai 2009 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável, um pouco fresca com 12,5º, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2009 às 08:50)

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *9,3ºC* (2ºMínima mais baixa do mês)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *12,8ºC*


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2009 às 09:42)

Manhã fresca um pouco por todo o norte do país.





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mai 2009 às 10:05)

Dan disse:


> Manhã fresca um pouco por todo o norte do país...



Fresco é um pouco soft, para designar esta manhã de cerejas ao borralho.
Eu diria que é frio, mesmo.Muito frio para meados de Maio.
Por aqui a mínima foi de 8,1º e o céu que agora está pouco nublado,
ameaça encobrir com o adiantar do dia...


----------



## Veterano (15 Mai 2009 às 14:24)

Continuação de um belo dia de Sol, com vento fraco, 17,5º de temperatura (um pouco fresco). Vamos aguardar pelo fim-de-semana.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mai 2009 às 16:24)

Veterano disse:


> Continuação de um belo dia de Sol,...



Oh vizinho: -mas foi por pouco que escapámos a mais um dia cinzento.
A Galiza já não teve essa sorte:






[/URL][/IMG]

A partir da noite e para amanhã o nosso destino já estará traçado:
Mais carradas de nuvens (muita parra)
e mais alguma (pouca? )chuva  (pouca uva)...


----------



## Veterano (15 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

nimboestrato disse:


> A partir da noite e para amanhã o nosso destino já estará traçado:
> Mais carradas de nuvens (muita parra)
> e mais alguma (pouca? )chuva  (pouca uva)...



  Também me parece que as nuvens pouco mais vão fazer que enfeitar o céu.  Mas como vou até Bragança, pode ser que ainda espreite na Sanabria, serra que costuma monopolizar a neve que eventualmente venha a cair amanhã...


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2009 às 20:05)

Boas tardes!!

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *16,2ºC*

Começa a aparecer umas nuvens no horizonte
Vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,1ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mai 2009 às 23:16)

Pelo Castêlo da Maia, onde me encontro, sigo com 14.9ºC e céu nublado...


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2009 às 00:21)

_Extremos do dia 15.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *16,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

__________________________________________________________________

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *14,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (16 Mai 2009 às 00:37)

Sigo com 15º e vento fraco, céu nublado.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mai 2009 às 02:11)

E já chuvisca, por vezes moderadamente...
Dirá o incauto:
-quem diria? depois de um dia com tanto  charmoso azul...
Pois é:-  surpresa para alguns.
Não para nós...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2009 às 10:28)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/obsHorarios.jsp.

Esta noite em Viana do Castelo tem chovido bem,pelo gráfico,já leva uma boa acumulação de precipitação.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mai 2009 às 10:48)

Bom dia!
Pelo Castêlo, alguns chuviscos, e a temperatura nos 15.2ºC.


----------



## Veterano (16 Mai 2009 às 12:28)

Boa tarde. Céu encoberto, temperatura nos 15,1º, humidade nos 82%, vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2009 às 12:41)

Bom dia/ Boa Tarde  !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *13,1ºC*

Até agora, já acumulei *2,0mm* 

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado

Temperatura Actual: *15,8ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mai 2009 às 13:00)

Pelo Castêlo, 17.1ºC, céu muito nublado com chuviscos ocasionais, e o vento está a aumentar muito de intensidade...


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2009 às 17:15)

Neste momento, caí um chuvisco fraco 

Temperatura Actual: *16,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (16 Mai 2009 às 17:21)

João Soares disse:


> Neste momento, caí um chuvisco fraco
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *16,7ºC*



  Foi exactamente o que aconteceu aqui no Aviz. Até a temperatura é a mesma. Que monotonia


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mai 2009 às 18:43)

Pelo Castêlo, a mesma história...
Chuviscos ou chuva fraca e 16.5ºC...


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mai 2009 às 19:18)

Cai um aguaceiro forte no Castêlo da Maia...
Além da chuva, o vento sopra com alguma intensidade...
Um verdadeiro dia de Inverno em Maio...


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2009 às 19:21)

Chove fraco 
Vento moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *15,5ºC*

EDIT (19h31):

Chuva moderada


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2009 às 20:04)

está a chover em Santa Maria da Feira???
Gostava de acompanhar, uma vez que 2ª feira foi lá em visita de estudo, visitar o VIsionarium!


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mai 2009 às 20:21)

Por aqui vai chovendo, com a temperatura nos 14,5ºC...


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2009 às 22:03)

Um dia com bastante chuva no noroeste.

Precipitação acumulada na última hora:






Precipitação acumulada nas últimas horas em Viana do Castelo:






Nas estações amadoras, Paredes de Coura segue à frente com *40,8mm *acumulados nas últimas 24h.
A estação do Minho em Melgaço vai com 31,4mm desde as 0h.


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2009 às 00:08)

_Extremos do dia 16.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *17,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,1ºC*

Precipitação: *3,0mm*

_________________________________________________________________

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *13,9ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mai 2009 às 00:34)

Pelo que vi a chuva "carregou" no minho e menos no douro litoral.
Tive um total acumulado de 12 mm de precipitação neste dia 16 de maio.
O total do mês vai em 41 mm.
Não sei se irá cair mais qualquer coisa até final do mês mas até agora a conjugação desta precipitação e tempo fresco e húmido permitiu atenuar a sensação de tempo seco que tem vindo a ser ameaça nesta última década.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mai 2009 às 02:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pelo que vi a chuva "carregou" no minho e menos no douro litoral...



E hoje, entre o douro litoral e a  Galiza existiu uma enormidade de diferenças.
Porto 4mm - Vigo 22 mm.







[/URL][/IMG]

Apenas especificidades, de este mui frequente ser diferente,
 a Noroeste da Ibéria...


Há pouco, mais  um aguaceiro fraco.E a noite volta a ser  bem fresca.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Mai 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia, o céu está nublado com abertas, e a temperatura nos 18ºC...


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mai 2009 às 12:29)

E enquanto noutros seguimentos relata-se um dia de sol
e até já com algum Verão à mistura, por aqui, vira o disco e toca o mesmo:






[/URL][/IMG]

Céu encoberto, vento moderado de sudoeste (25 km/h),
uns 17,2º e antes de chegar o azul ,que começa já a entrar
pela Galiza, parece que ainda vai chover mais qualquer coisita...


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2009 às 12:40)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *10,6ºC *

Chuvisco fraco e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2009 às 13:52)

Chuva fraca 
Já acumulei *1mm* 

Temperatura Actual: *13,7ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mai 2009 às 15:53)

Embora com o fim anunciado,
este "molha-tolos" que já dura há 2 horas , continua.
Agora sem vento e com a visibilidade a reduzir-se gradualmente.
Com este tempo só apetece dizer:
-Volta sol : está mais que perdoado...


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2009 às 16:10)

Depois que estes chuviscos todos renderam-me *2,0mm* 

Temperatura Actual: *16,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2009 às 19:07)

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *17,0ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado

Temperatura Actual: *15,2ºC*

Na praia, estava-se a formar nevoeiro


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mai 2009 às 20:38)

E só ao fim da tarde apareceu o sol e todas as cores






[/URL][/IMG]

Foi-se a morrinha cinzenta.
Abrem-se agora as portas a dias  de azul...


----------



## Veterano (17 Mai 2009 às 23:28)

Fim-de-semana passado em Trás-Os-Montes, com temperaturas baixas para a época, constato o seguinte:

 - As serras de Montesinho e Sanábria retiveram quase toda a precipitação, em Bragança pouco choveu;

 - No regresso ao Porto, por volta das 19 horas, chuva moderada a partir do alto do Marão, até perto desta cidade.

 - Apenas 8,5º de temperatura a 1.030 metros, no Marão, às 20 horas.


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2009 às 00:06)

_Extremos do dia 18.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *17,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,6ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *2,0mm*

___________________________________________________________________

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *10,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2009 às 07:29)

Bom dia! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *8,9ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *9,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Mai 2009 às 08:26)

Bom dia. Finalmente Sol aberto, com 12º no Aviz e agora 10º em Rio Tinto, manhã portanto fresca, mas a prometer um dia de Primavera a sério.


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2009 às 14:44)

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento moderado (Velocidade Média: 24km/h de W)

Temperatura Actual: *16,7ºC* 

Ai, que saudades da Temperatura a 21º-24ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2009 às 17:42)

A Máxima não foi além dos *16,9ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado de N

Temperatura Actual: *16,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Mai 2009 às 21:16)

Por aqui estão 14,5º, com humidade nos 59%, vento fraco, céu sem nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2009 às 00:26)

_Extremos do dia 18.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *16,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

__________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo  e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *11,2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (19 Mai 2009 às 00:28)

Boa noite
Sigo com,
Tactual: 12.6ºC
HR: 69%
Pressão: 1021.4hPa
Brisa de NE


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2009 às 07:46)

Bom dia  !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *8,7ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *11,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2009 às 07:52)

Temperatura baixinha em Lamas de Mouro


----------



## Veterano (19 Mai 2009 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Manhã muito agradável, com 12º, humidade nos 73%, céu limpo e vento fraco. A Primavera no seu esplendor!.


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2009 às 16:21)

Céu limpo e vento moderado

Temperatura Actual: *17,0ºC*

Até agora, a máxima é de 17,3ºC


----------



## Veterano (19 Mai 2009 às 18:52)

Nortada moderada, temperatura nos 15º, humidade em 63%, o céu meio encoberto por nuvens altas, ambiente fresco e pouco agradável.

  Será que vamos voltar ao déjà-vu?


----------



## jpmartins (19 Mai 2009 às 22:29)

Boa noite
Dia de céu pouco nublado, o vento soprou moderado principalmente de tarde.
Sigo com,
Tactual 16.0ºC
Pressão: 1018.7hPa
HR: 70%


----------



## João Soares (20 Mai 2009 às 00:31)

_Extremos do dia 19.Maio.2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *17,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8,7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

________________________________________________________________

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado

Temperatura Actual: *13,4ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mai 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu muito nublado, sem vento.
Temp. actual 16.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Mai 2009 às 11:28)

Bom dia  !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *10,4ºC*

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderada de NW

Temperatura Actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (20 Mai 2009 às 19:15)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *21,7ºC* 

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,4ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mai 2009 às 22:56)

Boa noite
Sico com céu estrelado, brisa de NW.
Tactual: 15.0ºC
Pressão: 1013.4hPa
HR: 75%

Tmax. 21.4ºC
Tmin. 10.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Mai 2009 às 23:57)

_Extremos do dia 20.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *21,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,4ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

__________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *13,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2009 às 09:42)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *11,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2009 às 10:16)

Minima de 13.2 c

temperatura actual 20.9 cº

Humidade: 74 %

Pressão 1012 hpa ( com ligeira descida)

Vento: 7 km/h de ESE.

Acho o dia húmido e abafado! 

Será o prenúncio dos  aguaceiros e trovoadas previstos para o fim de semana ?


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2009 às 11:37)

Nevoeiro !! 

Temperatura Actual: *23,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (21 Mai 2009 às 21:35)

Boa noite. Acabado de chegar de Lisboa, verifico que no Aviz estão cerca de 18º, com 75% de humidade, pela mesma hora ontem na capital fazia mais calor.


----------



## Veterano (22 Mai 2009 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Sigo com 17º, humidade nos 75%, vento fraco, céu muito nublado, o Sol espreita.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Mai 2009 às 19:11)

Dia de nuvens altas com máxima de 19.9º .






[/URL][/IMG]

Não. Este ainda não foi o "cargo" de células convectivas que são
aguardadas aqui pelo Aeroporto nas próximas horas.
O voo que "fez escala na Madeira" ainda não aparece nos radares
dos "controladores"...
A gente espera...


----------



## stormy (22 Mai 2009 às 19:28)

nimboestrato disse:


> Dia de nuvens altas com máxima de 19.9º .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



espero que o "cargo" nao tenha como destino apenas sá carneiro


----------



## Veterano (22 Mai 2009 às 23:20)

Boa noite, sigo com 18º e 60% de humidade, tudo demasiado calmo pelo Porto, vento muito fraco, céu encoberto, a única "Guida" visível está em frente ao Parque da Cidade...


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2009 às 00:05)

_Extremos do dia 22.Maio.2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *21,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,4ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

___________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *14,3ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2009 às 02:06)

Imagem de Satélite às 01h45:


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2009 às 02:32)

À volta,surgem já algumas movimentações.
Por aqui, tudo permanece tranquilo.
Mas esta expectativa que algo aconteça, traz fascínio 
ao comum dos dias.
Com 12,4º e céu com nuvens já bem mais baixas , 
 vou encostar.
Noite mal dormida?
Se tiver que ser , que o seja.
Mas amanhã (hoje) , vai ser dia...
e se nada ocorrer, valeu desde já esta expectativa...
Mas era bom que acontecesse...


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2009 às 03:52)

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (23 Mai 2009 às 10:21)

Bom dia 
Por aqui tudo muito calmo, temp. actual 18.3ºC
HR: 65%
Pressão: 1013.6hPa


----------



## vinc7e (23 Mai 2009 às 11:13)

Bom dia,

por aqui já chove 

temperatura nos *19.1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2009 às 11:49)

Por aqui: 

Temperatura: 21 c

Humidade 71%

Pressão:1014 hpa 

Vento Sul 10km/h.

Céu encoberto e tempo abafado!

Já registo algumas descargas eléctricas!


----------



## jpmartins (23 Mai 2009 às 14:44)

Boa tarde a todos, por aqui começo a resistar os primeiros trovões e os primeiros pingos bem grossos. 
A tarde promete


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2009 às 15:07)

O Céu encontra-se assim:                                                      ​





Temperatura Actual: *16,8º*C


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2009 às 15:50)

A nordeste o céu está assim






[/URL][/IMG]

A sueste está assim





[/URL][/IMG]

Ou seja: - já há células a desenvolver para o interior.
A esperança de chegar aqui alguma coisa mantêm-se.
O suspense  permanece.
e enquanto fiz este post já há mais desenvolvimentos nos céus...
A ver vamos...


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2009 às 16:05)

Tá a aproximar-se alguma coisa 












Temperatura Actual: *16,8ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2009 às 16:22)

Descubra você mesmo as diferenças com a foto de há meia hora atrás:






[/URL][/IMG]

será que virá?
tem pinta disso.O suspense mantém-se .
A esperança inalterável...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2009 às 16:33)

E o satélite também está a ajudar.
As nuvens que vêm de sueste e a célula de respeito que se encontra 
a sueste da região do grande Porto





[/URL][/IMG]

A esperança já não só se mantém.
multiplica-se...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mai 2009 às 17:22)

*CONFIRMO!*
A sueste daqui, a poucos km para o interior actividade INTENSA...
Provavelmente em concelhos como Paredes, Penafiel, Marco de Canaveses a emoção é garantida a esta hora


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2009 às 17:36)

nimboestrato disse:


> A esperança já não só se mantém.
> multiplica-se...



A célula nasceu no Montemuro. Agora nasceu um novo foco mas do lado NNE da célula.


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2009 às 17:42)

Para se orientarem


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2009 às 17:49)

Vince disse:


> ... Agora nasceu um novo foco mas do lado NNE da célula.



Pois é ...e por aqui a coisa estagnou. O céu está a encobrir-se 
mas de cirroestratos densos 






[/URL][/IMG]

Que chatice...
Pelo menos para agora , a montanha está a parir um rato...
talvez mais logo .talvez de madrugada.
estava eu tão entusiasmado...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mai 2009 às 18:10)

*Chatice...*
Parece que outros é que gozam à brava nesta altura. Ainda sonhei com a festa em casa mas ela passou a "rasar o poste"
Ainda vejo actividade ao lado, agora a E\NE e aqui ficaram uns pingos de chuva no chão. 
Resumindo: Chatice pá!

Esta foi uma foto tirada há 5 minutos (agoram mesmo mais um trovão bem sonoro a NE):


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2009 às 18:11)

Temp.: *16,4ºC*


----------



## DMartins (23 Mai 2009 às 18:27)

Vêm aí uma descarga de água intensa.
Trovoada já se ouve.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2009 às 18:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> ... Ainda sonhei com a festa em casa mas ela passou a "rasar o poste"



Aí,  ainda passou ao lado.
Aqui ,dissipou tudo antes de ter cá chegado.
Aí ,"rasou o poste".
Aqui o "jogo foi adiado".
Haverá mais marés.
Quiçá ainda hoje, ou então amanhã...


----------



## DMartins (23 Mai 2009 às 18:51)

É, a maior parte deve ter passado ali por Felgueiras / Fafe.
Por aqui, alguns trovões e alguma chuva...
Iludiu-me.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mai 2009 às 18:56)

DMartins disse:


> É, a maior parte deve ter passado ali por Felgueiras / Fafe.
> Por aqui, alguns trovões e alguma chuva...
> Iludiu-me.



*idem, idem, aspas, aspas*
Por cá tive a sensação iminente de ir ter emoções fortes (não, não foi o *BENFICA* ser campeão - isso há meses que sabia que não aconteceria) mas à última hora tudo se esfumou.
E parece-me que a célula também ela se esfuma a olhos vistos. Neste momento aparenta apenas um quadro de aguaceiro com um ou outro relâmpago\trovão fugaz; encontra-se já a NE.


----------



## Stinger (23 Mai 2009 às 20:22)

Em gondomar nao se passa nada  apenas ceu nublado


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2009 às 23:58)

_Extremos do dia 23.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *17,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

_____________________________________________________________

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *14,1ºC*


----------



## I_Pereira (24 Mai 2009 às 00:08)

Hoje à tarde na Praia da Barra, pouco antes das 15:30






Apesar de sem grande espectáculo, foi bom voltar a ouvir trovoada


----------



## Stinger (24 Mai 2009 às 02:51)

Por aqui nem uma gota nem trovoada ao perto ou ao longe


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mai 2009 às 02:54)

Enquanto em inúmeros lugares dispersos em horas diferentes 
houve gente bafejada,
 por aqui, foi mesmo um dia decepcionante.
Ao princípio da tarde, toda uma   efervescência diante dos nossos olhos
com  o satélite a corroborar, deixava-nos eufóricos.
É agora. Basta tanta ausência.
Ela aí vem, a trovoada com o respectivo aguaceiro.

Entrementes, pois que não me  lembro de ver  tudo tão iminente 
esvair-se num esvoaçar de ave anticiclónico tão abruptamente...
Tão perto e afinal, tão longe.
Estamos a meio (?) da  "eliminatória".
Amanhã ( hoje) há a 2ª mão...
Prognósticos? ................


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2009 às 02:54)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *13,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (24 Mai 2009 às 09:43)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, com 16º, humidade nos 79%, vento fraco. Tanto pode dar chuva como dar Sol.


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2009 às 12:26)

Bom dia Alegria !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *13,4ºC*

Já ocorreu um chuvisco.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (24 Mai 2009 às 12:39)

João Soares disse:


> Já ocorreu uns chuvisco.



  Pois é, João, aqui no Aviz devem ter caído umas 500 gotas em 100 m2.

Isto não há forma de arrancar, nem em termos de chuva, nem em termos de trovoada!


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2009 às 13:42)

Começou agora um chuvisco fraco. 
Quanto tempo ele durará? 

Temperatura Actual: *16,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

Vento fraco







Temperatura Actual: *17,3ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mai 2009 às 17:47)

Com tantas notícias profícuas oriundas de outros tópicos,
outras regiões, por aqui, nem a trovoada vem, nem a gente almoça:






[/URL][/IMG]
(foto apontando Sueste)

Ontem até o satélite ajudava e nada.
Hoje, que as imagens mostram-nos toda 
a actividade para o interior sinto-me um pouco
à espera de "Godot"...
Mas como o "jogo" ainda não acabou
e como até ao lavar dos cestos será vindima,
haja (alguma) esperança...


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2009 às 18:23)

Boas, 

por aqui nada de trovoadas, muitas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical mais para Leste e que à medida que se aproximam do litoral dissipam-se.....

Ontem fui passar a tarde para o Gerês e na zona da Portela do Homem , já depois da fronteira em Espanha na localidade de Lóbios onde fui atestar o carro  apanhei uma grande trovoada que durou quase uma hora.... obrigando-me a parar pois era impossivel conduzir com tanta chuva...

Chovia torrencialmente causando ribeiros pelas ruas e as descargas eram bastante frequentes!

Deu para matar bem as saudades...se ficasse no Porto era só a " pasmaceira"....

Neste momento 20 cº 

Vento NNW : 10 km/h

Humidade: 58 %

Pressão 1015 hpa.

Sol com  algumas nuvens no céu... o detector de trovoadas bem apita mas é tudo para o interior....


----------



## DMartins (24 Mai 2009 às 18:41)

Boas.
18.1º e trovoada a leste.
Por aqui, céu alternando entre o pouco e muito nublado, mas nada de chuva.

É sempre bom ver as vossas fotos.


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2009 às 18:46)

Por cá, já apareceu um arco-íris







Temperatura Actual: *16,1ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mai 2009 às 19:16)

Pois é...aqui até ao momento *ZERO*!!!
Vejo uma célula muito, muito interessante a E\SE, escurinha qb, um ou outro trovão ao longe (relâmpagos até ao momento não os vi).
Suspeito que a emoção passará ao lado como ontem...mas se por um "acaso" passar aqui eu dou conta do sucedido. Para já nada mais a relatar. Desligo.


----------



## Veterano (24 Mai 2009 às 19:47)

Pois aqui no Porto a pasmaceira continua, ou seja, foi accionado o escudo anti-trovoadas e as nuvens convectivas provenientes de leste não conseguem atingir o litoral.

  Desta forma, tudo calmo, vento fraco, temperatura primaveril.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mai 2009 às 19:55)

O escudo anti-trovoadas está a funcionar às mil maravilhas.
Definitivamente , tudo está a quedar-se um pouco mais a leste/sueste






[/URL][/IMG]

E o problema é que ontem poderíamos dizer que amanhã (hoje) haveria mais.
Hoje,  já nem isso podemos dizer.
Ficará para a próxima situação depressionária...
Que havemos de fazer ?...


----------



## karkov (24 Mai 2009 às 19:55)

bem, por aqui ouviu-se qq coisa á pouco... 
o ceu encobriu por completo e "levantou-se" um vento...
faz lembrar aqueles dias das famosas "trovoadas de Maio" 
venha ela!!


----------



## Stinger (24 Mai 2009 às 20:09)

Aqui em gondomar ao inicio da tarde chovia pouco mas depois fui po porto trabalhar e o chao estava todo seco bah nada de jeito


----------



## karkov (24 Mai 2009 às 20:17)

entretanto outro trovão...


----------



## DMartins (24 Mai 2009 às 20:23)

karkov disse:


> bem, por aqui ouviu-se qq coisa á pouco...
> o ceu encobriu por completo e "levantou-se" um vento...
> faz lembrar aqueles dias das famosas "trovoadas de Maio"
> venha ela!!



É.
Parece que agora vem algo de Leste...


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2009 às 20:31)

Os últimos cartuchos parecem estar aí nessa zona


----------



## jpmartins (24 Mai 2009 às 21:04)

Boa Noite
Depois de uma tarde de ontem com +/- um hora de chuva acompanhada de trovoado, hoje só avistei cb ao longe .
Neste momento,
Tactual: 16.9ºC
HR: 77%
Precipitação desde as 00h: 2.5mm


----------



## iceworld (24 Mai 2009 às 21:08)

Boas!
Alguém me consegue dar uma ideia da probabilidade de chuva/vento durante a noite em Viseu e Aveiro? 
Obrigado


----------



## DMartins (24 Mai 2009 às 22:02)

Alguma chuva e trovoada agora...
Por enquanto a trovoada aproxima-se de Leste.
A ver se chega cá.


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2009 às 07:41)

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *14,3ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,3ºC*

Os últimos cartuchos :


----------



## Veterano (25 Mai 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia. Continuação de céu encoberto, com 16,5º, vento fraco, o Sol parece querer romper as nuvens.


----------



## Veterano (25 Mai 2009 às 14:28)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Continuação de céu encoberto, com 16,5º, vento fraco, o Sol parece querer romper as nuvens.



  Por incrível que pareça, às 14.30 horas basta repetir o post das 9.15 horas, a mesma temperatura, as mesmas nuvens, o mesmo vento, o mesmo Sol ausente, enfim, parece que o tempo parou...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mai 2009 às 16:38)

Ao que parece o mal é geral. 
Depois de uma noite sem sol  mas com a tão ansiada chuva, eis que a tarde se apresenta nublada (céu 100% nublado...), sem sol (!), com chuviscos constantes mas sem acumular o que quer que seja. A temperatura actual é de 12,5ºC (aparentemente é a mínima do dia).
O total de precipitação foi de 3,5mm (toda de madrugada).


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mai 2009 às 16:58)

João Soares disse:


>



Relativamente a esta imagem apenas uma nota: ela mostra uma região "sui generis" no que toca à meteorologia.
Ela estende-se por uma faixa que abrange o chamado interior, mas este interior é respeitante ao litoral-interior. Se muitas vezes apresenta características próprias do litoral, outras vezes apresenta características do chamado interior continental. Se no inverno é uma zona húmida\fria, no verão é uma zona quente\seca, apesar de em algumas outras ocasiões apresentar no mesmo dia características mistas.
E neste caso é no que respeita a trovoadas a que me refiro. Esta imagem mostra bem o potencial desta faixa para a existência de trovoadas bem perto do litoral-mar - por isso é normal avistarem, desta última, áreas de desenvolvimento vertical mas que raramente aí chegam.
Quantas vezes observei ao longo dos anos à chegada de trovoadas proveniente de zonas mais interiores, e que timidamente se iam desvanecendo à medida que progrediam para o litoral.
É apenas uma curiosidade que tenho observado.


----------



## Veterano (25 Mai 2009 às 17:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Quantas vezes observei ao longo dos anos à chegada de trovoadas proveniente de zonas mais interiores, e que timidamente se iam desvanecendo à medida que progrediam para o litoral.
> É apenas uma curiosidade que tenho observado.



  Em anos anteriores, ainda no século passado, as nuvens convectivas conseguiam chegar ao litoral, fazendo a festa sobre as nossas cabeças aqui no Porto e região limítrofe.

  Não sei se a influência do oceano aumentou ou a força convectiva é inferior, o facto é que as nuvens rondam mas não chegam cá.


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2009 às 00:10)

_Extremos do dia 25.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *18,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,0ºC* (as 23h59)

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N

Temperatura Actual: *11,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2009 às 07:59)

Bom dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *9,7ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *12,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (26 Mai 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia. Céu limpo devido ao vento noroeste moderado que já se faz sentir, 14,2º de temperatura, humidade nos 70%, a Primavera regressou.


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2009 às 12:25)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de *N*

Temperatura Actual: *18,9ºC*


Quero _23-25ºC_ (um temperatura agradável, e não fria)


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2009 às 13:50)

Aristocrata disse:


> Relativamente a esta imagem apenas uma nota: ela mostra uma região "sui generis" no que toca à meteorologia.
> Ela estende-se por uma faixa que abrange o chamado interior, mas este interior é respeitante ao litoral-interior. Se muitas vezes apresenta características próprias do litoral, outras vezes apresenta características do chamado interior continental. Se no inverno é uma zona húmida\fria, no verão é uma zona quente\seca, apesar de em algumas outras ocasiões apresentar no mesmo dia características mistas.
> E neste caso é no que respeita a trovoadas a que me refiro. Esta imagem mostra bem o potencial desta faixa para a existência de trovoadas bem perto do litoral-mar - por isso é normal avistarem, desta última, áreas de desenvolvimento vertical mas que raramente aí chegam.
> Quantas vezes observei ao longo dos anos à chegada de trovoadas proveniente de zonas mais interiores, e que timidamente se iam desvanecendo à medida que progrediam para o litoral.
> É apenas uma curiosidade que tenho observado.




Essa zona é fácil de explicar. Uma boa trovoada necessita de instabilidade, cisalhamento vertical de vento (windshear),  humidade e elevação do ar. Uma das muitas formas de fazer ascender o ar é por efeito orográfico. Tens aí uma linha de serras como Marão, Montemuro, Arada, Caramulo, etc. Em países como Portugal onde raramente há níveis brutais de instabilidade dependemos bastante da ajuda das serras ou montes.






Se tens todos os ingredientes e um fluxo de oeste as trovoadas vão disparar nessas serras e deslocam-se para Trás-os-Montes, onde por vezes estão ligadas a episódios de bastante severidade (granizo extremo por exemplo) pois nessa zona encontram por vezes muita instabilidade. Se tens fluxo de leste disparam dirigem-se ao litoral. Vocês no litoral norte tem como vantagem em relação a Lisboa por exemplo, a presença dessas montanhas que nós não temos.






O litoral depois tem um problema que é a infelicidade de todos nós, partilhada também por muitas outras costas oeste como a norte americana. 
Normalmente a massa de ar marítima como a nossa é bastante mais estável e se tens no mar por exemplo um fluxo de NW quer dizer que tens uma massa de ar de características completamente diferentes, e byebye trovoadas. Foi o que aconteceu no Domingo. 

Nem sempre é assim, devido à sinóptica podes não ter uma massa de ar tão estável no mar ou tens por exemplo uma forte circulação de leste que entra bem pelo mar a dentro. E aí o litoral também vê as trovoadas. Ou podes ter presente também instabilidade no mar, por exemplo a noite e madrugada em Lisboa no sábado foi um bom exemplo, devido à instabilidade associada ao ar frio que estava centrado no mar ao largo de Lisboa. Nessa altura o que nos tramou foi estarmos mesmo no centro da circulação, o tristemente famoso «efeito rotunda» como lhe chamamos na brincadeira no Meteopt  Durante o Domingo com a deslocação do nucleo para o interior norte e a chegada de NW marítimo e estável a Lisboa já não havia hipótese e esse ar depois foi penetrando bastante mesmo bem para o interior ao final da tarde. E de qualquer forma, mesmo quando existe instabilidade dos dois lados (terra e mar), é sempre um processo complicado para qualquer célula que está com determinada dinâmica "adaptar-se" ao novo ambiente quando atravessa a costa.


----------



## jpmartins (26 Mai 2009 às 14:14)

Boa tarde
Por aqui céu limpo, o vento sopra moderado a forte.
Temp. actual 21.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2009 às 19:37)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima ultrapassou a barreira psicológica dos 20ºC
Tendo registado *20,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento Moderado

Temperatura Actual: *18,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (26 Mai 2009 às 21:25)

Boa noite
Céu limpo, vento fraco de NW.
Tactual: 16.0ºC
Pressão: 1023.0hPa
HR: 73%

Tmax. 21.4ºC
Tmin. 10.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2009 às 21:58)

O Céu continua limpo.

Já, o vento abrandou o que leva a temperatura a descer 

Temperatura Actual: *15,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2009 às 23:22)

_Extremos do dia 26.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *20,1ºC* 
Temperatura Mínima: *9,7ºC*

___________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (26 Mai 2009 às 23:46)

Sigo com,
Tactual: 14.9ºC
HR: 79%
Pressão: 1023.3hPa


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2009 às 08:08)

Bom dia!

Já "cheira a calor"....

dados actuais: 

Temperatura : 18 cº

Vento : 18km/h de ENE 

Humidade: 55%

Pressão: 1025 hpa.


----------



## Veterano (27 Mai 2009 às 09:20)

Bom dia. Sigo com 18,5º, humidade relativa nos 49%, vento fraco e céu limpo, maravilha de tempo.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mai 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia
Hoje já se sente bem o calor. O calor já vinha a ser prometido a alguns dias pelos modelos, aqui está ele em força.
Temp. actual 19.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2009 às 11:56)

Bom dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *14,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco de *NE*

Temperatura Actual: *22,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2009 às 13:06)

Céu limpo e o vento agora é variado (lá vai a temperatura andar as saltinhos )

Temperatura Actual: *23,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mai 2009 às 13:43)

Sigo com céu limpo, sopra uma suave brisa.
Temp. actual 25.4ºC


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2009 às 18:38)

Bem , mas que estranho tempo este.....

ainda há coisa de 10 minutos o vento estava de NW e neste momento já   está de Leste a 18 km/h .

a temperatura subiu dos 24.5c para os 26.7 actuais ( em apenas 5 minutos)...

continua a subir e já   vai em 26.9 .... a máxima do dia...ás 18:36h.

humidade  actual de   25%

Não  estava à espera que  a brisa de  NW desse lugar ao leste tão cedo.... 

vamos ter ventania de  noite.......


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2009 às 19:13)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *24,0ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *23.3ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (27 Mai 2009 às 20:13)

Max: 29,3ºC
Min: 17,4ºC

nem acredito que Massarelos registou mais que eu. Coisa rara.


----------



## Veterano (27 Mai 2009 às 21:57)

Noite estival aqui no Aviz, coisas do vento leste, sigo com 22,3º, humidade relativa apenas 42%, vento fraco, dá para andar de manga curta, o que não é muito frequente a esta hora...


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2009 às 22:25)

_Extremos do dia 27.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,5ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

____________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco de *N*

Temperatura Actual: *21,0ºC* (tem vindo a subir)


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2009 às 23:37)

Está uma noite de Verão espectacular!

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 23,5 cº

Vento: ESE: 8 Km/h

Humidade: 35%

Pressão 1021 hpa

Amanhã devo chegar aos 30 graus (ou até ultrapassar)


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2009 às 23:52)

Snifa disse:


> Está uma noite de Verão espectacular!
> 
> Dados actuais:
> 
> ...



Bem, eu da outra margem, já registo *18,8ºC* 

Bela diferença !

E do meu amigo mar


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2009 às 00:12)

João Soares disse:


> Bem, eu da outra margem, já registo *18,8ºC*
> 
> Bela diferença !
> 
> E do meu amigo mar




e a temperatura sobe com este vento Leste ....

23.7 c actuais

Vento Leste 13 km/h

Humidade a descer : 31%


----------



## DMartins (28 Mai 2009 às 00:19)

Rica noite de Verão.

21.2º


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 00:23)

Está a subir ! 

Neste momento, registo *19,5ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (28 Mai 2009 às 00:41)

aqui ainda não baixou dos 23,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 01:23)

Céu limpo e vento moderado

Temperatura Actual: *20,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 03:20)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE

Temperatura Actual: *19,6ºC*

Vai descendo lentamente, depois da subida as *20,8ºC*

Até mais logo !


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Mai 2009 às 04:09)

E o que nos diziam há  uns pares de dias,
aqui está defronte:
Verão desmesurado , 
tempo acalorado.
Noite de céu limpo,sem ventos, sequer brisas.Ainda 18,1º.
Noite de Verão, pois então.
A 1ª de umas quantas que aí vêm.
Quantas?
Amanhã não será  a véspera do fim deste  ciclo...


----------



## Veterano (28 Mai 2009 às 08:52)

Bom dia. Cá está o prenúncio do Verão, com 22º, humidade relativa nos 20%, vento leste moderado, ciclo de calor até quando?


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 09:21)

Bom dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de uns agradáveis *19,0ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento moderado de E (Velocidade Média de 22km/h)

Temperatura Actual: *23,1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2009 às 09:40)

Bom dia 

Dados actuais: 


Temp: 23.9 c ( a mínima foi de 20.4 cº)

Vento Leste: 24 km/h ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos de 35 km/h ESE)

Vento máximo desde as 00 horas: 39km/h direcção ENE.

Humidade 25 %

Pressão 1021 hpa. (estável) + 0.2 hpa nas últimas 3 horas.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Mai 2009 às 13:42)

Bom dia
Por aqui mais um dia cheio de Sol com muito calor, neste momento 29.2ºC.


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 13:46)

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de E

A Temperatura Actual é a temperatura mais elevada este ano, até ao momento, com *27,9ºC*


----------



## Bgc (28 Mai 2009 às 14:23)

*31.0ºC* na zona Este da cidade.


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 14:27)

Atingi os *29,0ºC* agora mesmo.

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de E.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Mai 2009 às 14:34)

Tive a minha primeira noite tropical do ano, com a minima nos 20,1ºC 

Agora 32,2ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Mai 2009 às 14:48)

Vim agora de Leça e já tinha havido rotação do vento.
Por aqui , ainda uma ligeira brisa de Leste e como tal, uns
escaldantes 31.7º com céu limpo.
Verão total...


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2009 às 14:50)

A máxima do ano até agora mas a continuar assim deve subir mais um pouco:


Dados actuais: 

Temperatura: *30 cº*

humidade: 25 %

Vento: NE : 7 Km/h

Pressão 1019 hpa


----------



## Bgc (28 Mai 2009 às 15:04)

*32.5ºC* na zona do HSJ.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Mai 2009 às 15:38)

33,3ºC neste momento. Máxima do ano


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2009 às 15:41)

Actual aqui na zona do Marquês:

31.2 cº 

Vento NNE: 6 km/h

Humidade: 26 %

Segundo o http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html 

no aeroporto já se faz sentir a brisa de oeste e a temperatura está nos 30 graus.


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 15:42)

E o raio do vento rodou para W e fez com que a temperatura caísse dos 29.5ºC para os 27,9ºC

Por isso, e como já não deve voltar a subir a máxima do ano, a máxima de hoje é de 29,5ºC 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de W

Temperatura Actual: *28,0ºC*


----------



## Bgc (28 Mai 2009 às 15:48)

*34.1ºC* agora mesmo, ainda sem brisa.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2009 às 17:20)

E a brisa marítima não chega cá....e consequentemente a temperatura sobe....

Actual: 32.9 c 

Vento ENE 12 km/h (máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 15 km/h de NE)

Humidade:17 % 

Pressão : 1017 ( a descer)

Está um "forno" na  rua....

Este dia ficará certamente registado aqui no Porto como um dos mais quentes deste ( ainda não ofícial ) Verão....


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2009 às 17:33)

nova subida para os *33.2 cº*

Este vento  Leste é implacável.....

no aeroporto sopra  brisa de Oeste mas curiosamente a temperatura é de 31 cº....

um dia mesmo quente....


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 17:40)

Eu ando mais fresco 

Sigo com *28,1ºC* (mas tem subido)

Alguns cirrus e vento em geral fraco.

Esta noite se o vento predominar de Leste vai ser bem quente


----------



## Bgc (28 Mai 2009 às 18:19)

Incrível... Em Gondim (arredores do Porto) esta estação regista *38.0ºC* às 18h20...


http://portuguese.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=maia&wuSelect=WEATHER


----------



## Bgc (28 Mai 2009 às 18:23)

Estou a ficar parvo... Vai em *39.7ºC* já... o sensor deve estar bem exposto ao sol, só pode...


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 18:25)

Bgc disse:


>



Essa estação de certeza absoluta que esta exposta ao sol.

Nunca na vida Gondim, chegava hoje aos 40,5ºC de máxima.


----------



## Bgc (28 Mai 2009 às 18:26)

Pois, só pode... mesmo assim 40ºC as 18h30 da tarde...


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 18:30)

Bgc disse:


> Pois, só pode... mesmo assim 40ºC as 18h30 da tarde...



Se pores um termómetro ao sol ou mesmo um sensor, podes registar esses valores.
Metades das estações particulares do wunderground da região do Porto, precisam de mudar de local, apanham muito sol, ou então serem protegidas por um Radition Sheils (R.S.)

___________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *29,1ºC*


----------



## Bgc (28 Mai 2009 às 18:33)

João Soares disse:


> Se *pores* um termómetro ao sol ou mesmo um sensor, podes registar esses valores.
> Metades das estações particulares do wunderground da região do Porto, precisam de mudar de local, apanham muito sol, ou então serem protegidas por um Radition Sheils (R.S.)
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________
> ...



"*Puseres*" 

Sim, eu sei... já registei até 60ºC em Murça... No entanto, a do Alto da Maia também está nos 34ºC e teve uma máxima de 37ºC. Não acredito que esteja ao sol, acredito sim na influência da poluição e todos esses factores. Se estivesse ao sol, com um dia como o de hoje, teria registado muito, muito mais que 37ºC


----------



## Skizzo (28 Mai 2009 às 20:40)

Essa tava ao sol de certeza. O meu carro esteve ao sol e marcava 40ºC. 

Anyway, extremos de hoje:
Max: 33,4ºC
Min: 20,1ºC
Actual: 28,1ºC

atençao alerta amarelo por causa do calor nos distritos do Porto, Aveiro, Braga e Viana.


----------



## Veterano (28 Mai 2009 às 20:57)

Boa noite! Cheguei a casa meio torrado, depois de em trabalho ter passado por Viana, Valença, Ponte de Lima, Braga. A minha surpresa foi encontrar a esta hora 25º no Aviz, com humidade relativa nos 18%, ligeira brisa de leste, voltamos ao forno de Portugal.


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 20:58)

Aqui, céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *26,1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2009 às 22:01)

Começo de noite quente:

actual:

temperatura: 26.1 cº

Humidade: 22%

Vento: NNE : 7km/h

Pressão: 1016 hpa.

está abafado na rua....daqui a pouco deve começar a soprar o Leste....


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2009 às 00:07)

_Extremos do dia 28.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *29,5ºC* [Temperatura Máxima do ano, até ao momento]
Temperatura Mínima: *19,0ºC* [Temperatura Mínima do ano até ao momento]

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

___________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento em geral fraco de *NE*

Temperatura Actual: *23,8ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (29 Mai 2009 às 00:20)

Temp actual: 25,3ºC


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2009 às 00:20)

E o vento já está de Leste:

Que bela noite tropical!

Actual:

Temp: 25.3 cº (está a subir lentamente há uma hora atrás tinha 25 cº)

Humidade: 33 %

Vento ESE: 6 km/h


----------



## Skizzo (29 Mai 2009 às 00:21)

Lol temos exactamente a mesma temperatura no mesmo minuto hehe


----------



## Stinger (29 Mai 2009 às 02:15)

Por aqui ainda está uma tosta


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Mai 2009 às 03:06)

Em dia de 40º graus ao sol,talvez até um pouco mais,(em locais abrigados)
que madrugada  de ananases (22.8º),
 seguramente à sombra...
E o leste hoje ,por aqui, tem bónus:
- traz o cheiro a giesta.
Amanha? - pode já trazer outro olfacto .
Leste continuado , em breve cheirará  a queimado...
Dá pena esta inevitabilidade.
Talvez esteja a exagerar...
Amanhã dar-vos-ei conta  que cheiro virá com este  Leste,
que hoje seria terminado e afinal ainda está com prazo indeterminado...


----------



## Veterano (29 Mai 2009 às 07:39)

Bom dia. Manhã gloriosa, com 22,7º, humidade relativa nos 32%, vento fraco de leste, e ainda bem, isto vai aquecer mas talvez sem exagero.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2009 às 08:01)

Bom dia!

Mínima de 22.4 cº

Actual:

Temperatura: 25.3 cº 

Vento Leste 13 km/h

Humidade: 32%

Pressão 1015 hpa

Apesar de estar mais quente que ontem à mesma hora penso que o leste (hoje mais fraco que ontem )deverá dar lugar mais cedo à brisa marítima( que ontem não chegou ao interior da cidade)...se isso não acontecer assamos!!


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2009 às 08:11)

A Temperatura Mínima não desceu dos *21,5ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *26,1ºC*








Nem Pedras Rubras, fugiu a regra


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2009 às 09:54)

Muito lentamente a subir, mas já com *27,2ºC* antes das  10h 

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de E


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2009 às 10:04)

E já registo *28 graus *a esta hora....

o vento está de Leste fraco a moderado.

deverá mudar para Oeste/NW por volta do meio dia/ 13:00.


Não acredito que fique de leste todo o dia como ontem....senão a máxima vai para os 35 graus de certeza....


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Mai 2009 às 10:08)

Já vai sendo um lugar comum com leste continuado:
E ÀS 06 UTC de hoje , qual era o lugar mais quente de
toda a Europa Ocidental, qual era?







[/URL][/IMG]

P.Rubras, pois claro, com os seus 22.0º.
Agora ,já uns impressionantes 28.8º.
Habemos Verão...


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2009 às 10:16)

Snifa disse:


> E já registo *28 graus *a esta hora....
> 
> o vento está de Leste fraco a moderado.
> 
> ...



Desta vez, não estou a ser "discriminado", já vou com *28,0ºC*

Ainda vamos aos 30º as 11h 

O Vento que não rode tão cedo


----------



## Veterano (29 Mai 2009 às 10:26)

João Soares disse:


> Desta vez, não estou a ser "discriminado", já vou com *28,0ºC*



  É engraçado que aqui em Rio Tinto a temperatura não sobe dos 20º.

  Claro que é dentro do meu gabinete com ar condicionado, lá fora nem quero saber.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2009 às 11:06)

*30 graus!!*

Vento fraco /ocasionalmente moderado de NE 

para Valongo e Gondomar já há incêndios .....

O aeroporto mais perto do mar também já regista 30 graus a esta hora com vento:

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html

15 km/h / 4.1 m/s from the ES-SUDESTE 


onde é que vamos parar?


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2009 às 12:15)

E Nova Máxima anual 29,6ºC 

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de E

Temperatura Actual: *29,5ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Mai 2009 às 12:43)

O vento parou e está uma brasa lá fora bem forte.
O Metar de P.Rubras das 12.30 (11.30 UTC) aponta já 32º e vento fraco variável.
Estaremos já muito próximo da máxima.A brisa retemperadora estará a chegar.
É melhor que venha.Tenho que sair para a rua , agora...


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2009 às 12:48)

Actual

*33.6 cº*

Vento SE : 6 km/h

humidade 29 %


----------



## Skizzo (29 Mai 2009 às 12:59)

Segunda noite tropical do mês, com a minima nos 21,8ºC.

Agora 32,7ºC. Ainda tem muito para subir


----------



## Skizzo (29 Mai 2009 às 13:03)

Alguém me explica porque o vente marítimo regressa sempre no início da tarde, e o de leste no início da madrugada?


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2009 às 13:14)

Pela primeira vez em 2009 registo uma temperatura superior a 30ºC 

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *30,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (29 Mai 2009 às 13:25)

Bom dia
Por aqui vou nos 33.3ºC
HR: 27%
Pressão: 1013.9hPa


----------



## jpmartins (29 Mai 2009 às 13:31)

Bem como tudo alterou, o vento rodou para NW, sobe a humidade e começa a descer a temperatura

Neste momento e num curto espaço de tempo 32.6ºC


----------



## Skizzo (29 Mai 2009 às 14:41)

actualmente 33,5ºC nova máxima do ano, 0,1ºC acima de ontem


----------



## Veterano (29 Mai 2009 às 14:42)

Por Rio Tinto estou com 34º, vento fraco, algumas nuvens altas, sempre vão coando o Sol.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2009 às 14:49)

Por aqui: 

*33.6ºC*

a brisa já sopra, mas é tão fraca ( 4 km/h de WNW)  que pouco efeito tem na temperatura...

mesmo o aeroporto regista neste momento 32 graus com brisa de Oeste.


----------



## Bgc (29 Mai 2009 às 14:50)

35.1ºC na zona do HSJ.


----------



## Skizzo (29 Mai 2009 às 15:56)

Hsj?


----------



## Bgc (29 Mai 2009 às 16:11)

Skizzo disse:


> Hsj?



Hospital São João, não?


----------



## Skizzo (29 Mai 2009 às 16:32)

Está a descer mais rapidamente a temperatura hoje, vou com 32,2ºC.

Em P.Rubras a temperatura está a descer à velocidade da luz


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2009 às 17:01)

Skizzo disse:


> Alguém me explica porque o vent*o* marítimo regressa sempre no início da tarde, e o de leste no início da madrugada?



Junto ao mar há que contar com as brisas, em que o vento sopra da superfície emersa para o oceano durante a noite e tem sentido inverso durante o dia. Isto deve-se ao facto da superfície dos oceanos aquecerem/arrefecerem mais lentamente que a superfície da terra emersa.


----------



## Skizzo (29 Mai 2009 às 17:48)

Isso já eu sei, mas eu tou a falar da direcção do vento.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2009 às 18:13)

Skizzo disse:


> Isso já eu sei, mas eu tou a falar da direcção do vento.



Direcção do vento como assim?

Uma brisa marítima tanto pode ser de SW W  ou  NW....

ou seja se vem do mar é marítima se vem de terra é terrestre....


A explicação do gerofil está bem dada! São as diferenças de temperatura que causam  as brisas . No verão a terra aquece muito mais rapidamente que o mar e isto vai causar(com a subida do  ar quente) uma area  de pressão relativamente  mais baixa   sobre a terra  enquanto que no mar mais fresco a pressão está mais alta.Como o vento sopra sempre das altas para as baixas pressões gera-se nas regiões costeiras a brisa marítima tipica do verão.À noite acontece o inverso.Por  vezes em condições particulares este ciclo é  quebrado.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2009 às 18:19)

Dados actuais:

temp:29.4ºc (a máxima de hoje foi *33.9ºc* : 14:31 h)

Humidade:36%

Vento:wsw 13 km/h  ( a brisa marítima já chega ao interior da cidade)

Pressão:1012 hpa


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2009 às 18:38)

A Temperatura Máxima, na _Terra Fria_, foi de     *31,1ºC* 

Céu parcialmente limpo com alguns cirrus no céu e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *26,9ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (29 Mai 2009 às 19:59)

Boa tarde
Por aqui 25.7ºC de momento, a brisa sopra de NW.
HR: 30%
Pressão: 1012.2hPa


----------



## Skizzo (29 Mai 2009 às 19:59)

Snifa disse:


> Direcção do vento como assim?
> 
> Uma brisa marítima tanto pode ser de SW W  ou  NW....
> 
> ...



Tava a falar do vento marítimo de NW/SW/OE, que vem durante a tarde, vs o vento terrestre, que vem de E/NE/SE, que vem durante a noite. Esqueçam.


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2009 às 23:55)

_Extremos do dia 29.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *31,1ºC** 
Temperatura Mínima: *21,5ºC* **

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

* [Temperatura Máxima absoluta do ano]
**[Temperatura Mínima mais alta do ano e também a 1ºnoite tropical (começar em grande )]

Dia muito quente e abafado  
_________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *21,9ºC*

Está uma óptima noite para as observações astronómicas, hoje tive o privilégio de observar a lua e Saturno com os seus belos anéis e a lua Titã (a maior do planeta)


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2009 às 00:28)

Continuação do céu limpo, e vento onde é que ele esta ?  nem uma brisa, abafado, mas já bem fresco 

Temperatura Actual: *21,6ºC*

Hoje, duvido muito que tenha uma mínima tropical.. Uns 19ºC, quem me dera enganar-me


----------



## Skizzo (30 Mai 2009 às 00:55)

Aqui sigo com 24,6ºC, acho que vai ser a 3ª consecutiva


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2009 às 07:27)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *19,2ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (30 Mai 2009 às 10:55)

Bom dia,

mínima de 20.8cº

Actual: 

temperatura: *31.3 ºc* 

Humidade: 33 %

Vento: ESE:8km/h


Pressão:1012hpa

Um dia de assar ...mas a brisa marítima deve estar a chegar...


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Mai 2009 às 10:58)

Mais uma vez e para que conste







[/URL][/IMG]
( TEMPERATURAS ÀS 09 UTC) 

P.Rubras , capital Ibérica do calor...
e hoje nem sequer há vento Leste...
Agora, já 29,8º.
IM PRE SSIONANTE...


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 11:06)

oi bracanenses.

Como está o tempo por aí?

Por Viseu céu limpo e 26.7ºC


----------



## Snifa (30 Mai 2009 às 11:10)

*32ºc* 


Bem...por este andar ainda vou ter nova máxima do  ano antes do meio dia......

Vento E  5 km/h

Está um bafo inacreditável a esta hora na rua....

Pedras Rubras já regista *30ºc*....


----------



## Snifa (30 Mai 2009 às 11:36)

*33cº*

e o vento não muda....

SE: 3 km/h

Isto vai bonito vai......


----------



## Snifa (30 Mai 2009 às 11:55)

Bem, eu não acredito no que se está a passar  no dia de hoje aqui no Porto:

Temperatura actual : *34.3ºc* ( máxima do ano)

Vento ESE: 3 Km/h ( a brisa marítima  deve estar por um fio)....

Humidade:29%

Pressão: 1012 hpa


----------



## Bgc (30 Mai 2009 às 11:57)

Snifa disse:


> *33cº*
> 
> e o vento não muda....
> 
> ...




É realmente incrível!

Não asses


----------



## Snifa (30 Mai 2009 às 12:24)

34.5*ºc* ( nova máxima do ano)

Vento SSE 6 km/h

Onde anda a brisa do mar??

no aeroporto já  sopra ONW mas mesmo assim ainda  regista *31 cº*


----------



## Brunomc (30 Mai 2009 às 12:25)

> Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2009
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



o IM prevê 30.0ºC de máxima para o Porto e tu já vais com 34.3ºC


----------



## Snifa (30 Mai 2009 às 12:40)

Brunomc disse:


> o IM prevê 30.0ºC de máxima para o Porto e tu já vais com 34.3ºC



O vento continua de Leste a 7 km /h (máximo de 15 km h nos últimos 5 minutos de SE) e a temperatura não para de aumentar:

Neste momento aqui no interior da cidade atingo a rara temperatura de *35 c*

Alguem me sabe   explicar se isto pode ser causado apenas pelo vento leste persistente  ou haverá alguma "bolsa"  de calor em particular na atmosfera sobre a região do Porto?


----------



## Skizzo (30 Mai 2009 às 13:40)

minima de 20,2ºC, terceira noite tropical consecutiva.

Temp actual de 34,4ºC


----------



## Skizzo (30 Mai 2009 às 13:41)

Brunomc disse:


> o IM prevê 30.0ºC de máxima para o Porto e tu já vais com 34.3ºC



o IM prevê para P.Rubras, a cidade do Porto é sempre muito mais quente. Acho que quem mora na cidade já há muito que deixou de olhar para as previsões de temp do IM.


----------



## Skizzo (30 Mai 2009 às 13:45)

Snifa disse:


> Alguem me sabe   explicar se isto pode ser causado apenas pelo vento leste persistente  ou haverá alguma "bolsa"  de calor em particular na atmosfera sobre a região do Porto?



Não sei como é a tua zona, mas se for como a minha é a combinação de vento de leste e o efeito de ilha de calor. No Verão já estaríamos a rondar os 40 com esta combinação fatal


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Mai 2009 às 14:23)

Skizzo disse:


> o IM prevê para P.Rubras, a cidade do Porto é sempre muito mais quente. Acho que quem mora na cidade já há muito que deixou de olhar para as previsões de temp do IM.



É verdade, a temperatura de Pedras Rubras nada tem a ver com a que as pessoas realmente sentem na cidade do Porto, e mesmo em Gaia, Gondomar ou na Maia. Provavelmente quem não é desta zona acha o Porto uma cidade mais fresca no Verão do que aquilo que realmente é. Mesmo temperaturas entre os 35ºC e os 40ºC, dentro da cidade, não são assim tão raras, ao contrário de Pedras Rubras, onde talvez aconteça de 10 em 10 anos.


----------



## Skizzo (30 Mai 2009 às 17:27)

mais de 35 acontece todos os anos aqui no centro.

Max: 35,0ºC
actual: 33,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2009 às 19:15)

Hoje, bati a máxima do ano com uns incríveis *32,0ºC*  
Não pensei em chegar aos 30º 


Céu limpo e vento fraco, Muito Abafado 

Ainda registo *29,2ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (30 Mai 2009 às 19:24)

sigo com 31,6ºC


----------



## Skizzo (30 Mai 2009 às 21:44)

Que brasa! 29,4ºC a esta hora


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2009 às 21:48)

A Temperatura a bocado teve uma queda dos 28º para os 24,5ºC

Mas, voltou a subir dos 24,5º para os *26,7ºC* e não para de subir


----------



## Snifa (30 Mai 2009 às 22:48)

Um dia extremamente quente este!

Máxima do ano de *36.5 ºc* às 13:52 h

duvido que haja muitos mais dias assim este ano aqui no Porto

Actual:

Temp: *28.4 ºc * (fantástica temperatura a esta hora!!)

Vento: NNE 6 km/h

Humidade: 31%

Pressão 1011hpa

Uma noite super tropical!


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2009 às 23:08)

Que noite mais abafada ! 

Temperatura Actual: *27.0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (30 Mai 2009 às 23:44)

28.2ºC aqui. Até em P.Rubras está abafado. É interessante comparar o Porto com o resto do litoral norte neste tipo de dias, e perguntar porque será que aqui existe um efeito de estufa quase. Ora vejamos:


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2009 às 00:01)

_Extremos do dia 30.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *32,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *19,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

___________________________________________________________________

Céu Limpo e vento fraco de *NE*

Temperatura Actual : *26,7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (31 Mai 2009 às 00:24)

Vim agora de  um passeio pela rua e é incrivel o calor que  está a esta hora:

28.1ºc

não me lembro de  tal coisa ultimamente...

a continuar assim vou ter uma minima elevadíssima!

Vento já de ENE : 9 km/h


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2009 às 01:08)

FINALMENTE, a Brisa do mar apareceu 

A Temperatura está em queda dos _27,0ºC_ para os actuais *24,8ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Mai 2009 às 01:41)

Por aqui fechei o Sábado com máxima de 36.4ºC, desde Julho de 2007 que não registava uma temperatura tão elevada.


----------



## Skizzo (31 Mai 2009 às 01:54)

Despeço-me com 26,2ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Mai 2009 às 03:03)

Depois de um dia de Verão ,de  fazer inveja aos melhores de Julho e Agosto, que noite!!! (ainda 23.6º) .
Chegado de Serralves, com passagem pelo posto de reabastecimento
do Senhor de Matosinhos, tanta e tanta gente na rua ,quase nua, noite dentro, num e noutro evento...
As  " comissões fabriqueiras " estão a esfregar a mão de contentamento,
com esta extraordinária ajuda da meteorologia.
Às 2 da manhã, ainda era hora de ponta .
Grande noite.


----------



## frederico (31 Mai 2009 às 03:53)

João Dias disse:


> É verdade, a temperatura de Pedras Rubras nada tem a ver com a que as pessoas realmente sentem na cidade do Porto, e mesmo em Gaia, Gondomar ou na Maia. Provavelmente quem não é desta zona acha o Porto uma cidade mais fresca no Verão do que aquilo que realmente é. Mesmo temperaturas entre os 35ºC e os 40ºC, dentro da cidade, não são assim tão raras, ao contrário de Pedras Rubras, onde talvez aconteça de 10 em 10 anos.



Regra geral, as grandes cidades têm sempre um microclima que se caracteriza por temperaturas mais elevadas que as áreas rurais ou menos urbanizadas adjacentes. E o Grande Porto engloba uma grande massa urbana contínua que inclui Matosinhos, São Mamede de Infesta, Maia, Porto, Gaia, Rio Tinto ou Ermesinde.


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2009 às 12:45)

A Temperatura Mínima desceu até aos *19,2ºC*

As 10h registei uma temperatura Máxima de 30,5ºC (até ao momento)

Céu limpo e vento fraco 

Temperatura Actual: *28,3ºC*


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2009 às 12:51)

João Soares disse:


> A Temperatura Mínima desceu até aos *19,2ºC*
> 
> As 10h registei uma temperatura Máxima de 30,5ºC (até ao momento)
> 
> ...



Que subida incrivel  E estando perto da praia!Interessante


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2009 às 13:48)

A Temperatura anda aos saltinhos 

Ora sobe, ora desce.. Agora desce para os actuais *28,4ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (31 Mai 2009 às 14:27)

Minima de 21,4ºC, portanto é a 4ª noite tropical consecutiva. Penso que será a última desta mini onda de calor.
Temp act: 32,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2009 às 15:39)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *28,1ºC* [anda entre os 29º e os 28º]

EDIT (15h46):

Temp: *28,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (31 Mai 2009 às 21:43)

Boa noite. Acabado de regressar da Serra da Estrela, constato uma temperatura de 25º. Ontem, à mesma hora, nem metade estaria nas Penhas da Saúde, a 1.450 metros de altitude.


----------



## Snifa (31 Mai 2009 às 22:58)

Boa noite!

E o calor continua implacável aqui pelo Porto!

Mínima de Hoje : 22.4 ºc

Máxima: *34.2ºc* (  atingida antes do meio dia às 11:47h)

Durante a tarde soprou brisa marítima muito fraca de WNW ( não ultrapassando os 13 km/h) mais tarde rodou para NW/N ainda mais fraco...

pelas 18:00 ainda estavam *32.1 ºc*

Dados actuais:

Temp: *26.6 ºc *

continua muito abafado na rua!

Humidade: 29%

Vento: ENE :4 Km/h..

Pressão 1014 hpa (estável)


----------



## Veterano (31 Mai 2009 às 23:25)

Snifa disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> E o calor continua implacável aqui pelo Porto!
> 
> ...



 Não fiques triste, Snifa, mas ontem ao jantar, na varanda da casa nas Penhas da Saúde, tivemos todos que vestir uma camisola ou um blusão, que não se aguentava o frio só de t-shirt.


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2009 às 23:55)

_Extremos do dia 31.Maio.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *30,5ºC* (~10h)
Temperatura Mínima: *19,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

__________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *21.0ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Jun 2009 às 00:33)

Mas que bem presenteados fomos todos,
 aqui , os do litoral norte,por este Maio que se despede tão exuberantemente.
Aqui, terra de fresco agreste , onde mesmo em muito Julho e Agosto 
 raramente se anda  à noitinha tão descapotável quanto por ora temos passeado,
aqui , hoje, ainda hoje,já segunda-feira,
já Junho, o Verão continua...
Atmosfera parada.céu limpo.20.1º .
Oh Maio: -mas que grande responsabilidade relegas para o
teu vizinho Junho?
Então não é ele o 1º  a anunciar  estas coisas do calor? 
Olha que ele ( Junho ) ainda se zanga e 
às tantas, para o próximo fim de semana , não haverá nada disto para ninguém...
Chuva até? também é precisa...muito...


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Jun 2009 às 08:02)

E a excepção que confirma a regra a constatar-se hoje
neste Portugal com nevoeiros ao contrário:







[/URL][/IMG]

Na verdade, as neblinas e os nevoeiros matinais hoje,
ocorrem  no litoral não a norte deste ou daquele Cabo,
mas em todo o litoral oeste a sul de Aveiro.
Há dias assim, ao contrário.
Por aqui, céu ainda limpo e temperatura a ameaçar subir outra vez 
para valores inusitados .


----------

